# Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies



## noworkteam (6. April 2006)

moin,

*15. Mai So nun wird die vorläufige überarbeitete Liste der Teilnehmer veröffentlicht*








Das reservierte Boot für den 22 Juli....

Happy Fisherman (2x330ps max30kn/cruise 22kn) 730€ max 10Pers. (a 73€) Hafen:Stellendam
Abfahrt: 6:15 / 6:30 Uhr
Ankunft: ca. 16:30 Uhr

Da ich nun die nun mal immer vorkommenden Absagen in die Liste eingetragen habe, stehen noch zwei Plätze zur Verfügung,.., also wer noch will soll sich einfach melden...

PS die Tour findet statt, es sei den der Wettergott will das nicht, ist aber im Juli sehr unwahrscheinlich...






gruss

noworkteam


----------



## leuchtturm (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin, 

ich und meine bessere Hälfte wären dabei !!! Klar. #6 

Es kommt auf den Termin an. Da wir aber mind. 4 Wochen übers Jahr verteilt in NL sind, sollte sich etwas finden....


----------



## JürgenW (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ich hätte auf alle fälle lust mal mitzufahren
hab auch ein 8Sitzer Bus um andere mitzunehmen
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## noworkteam (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				JürgenW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auf alle fälle lust mal mitzufahren
> hab auch ein 8Sitzer Bus um andere mitzunehmen
> Gruß Jürgen


 
ich hätte ein c8 (max 5 Personen/ Nichtraucherfahrzeug|supergri ) hätten wir beide schon mal für ein "kleines" Boot die Anfahrt geklärt:m ..

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Hanselle 007 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Sind natürlich auch mit Dabei wird eine mords gaudie.#6 






Gruss.Hanselle.v.Mr.Twister


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Mit nem kleinen Boot (12-15 Personen)wäre ich 
 auch dabei.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (6. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nem kleinen Boot (12-15 Personen)wäre ich
> auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> j.Breithardt |wavey:


 
prima

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## wsvmicha (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin Moin !

Gute Idee !!!
Bin imer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern.
Alleine machts keinen Spaß . Kommt dann halt auf den Termin an .
Bin aus Remscheid . Kann mit Meinem Pkw fahren ( Mazda 929 m. 
Dachkoffer ) .


                                                           Gruß Micha

                                                                Alles wird gut|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Und wenn der Termin passen würde, wäre ich dabei. Außerdem würde ich einen Freund mitbringen.
Habe einen Galaxy, könnte also auch einige mitnehmen. Sagen wir 3 Personen dazu. 


Sven


----------



## noworkteam (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin boardies,

zusammen mit den letzten beiden meldungen sollten wir mittlerweile ein kleines schnelles boot vollmachen können#6  (mit der anzahl der mitfahrer nicht gemeint: mit den mitfahrern welche der nordsee ihren tribut zollen möchten sprich ::v .)

diejenigen, welche sich gemeldet haben aber noch nicht ihr wunsch-gefährt gewählt haben, tun dies bitte hier

ich stell kurzfristig eine meldeliste zusammen und eventuelle termine für´s rumwrakken...

gruss

noworkteam

ps. sollten norddeutsche nicht in einem rutsch nach nl und wieder zurückdüsen wollen, einfach meldung machen wegen unterkunftsmöglichkeiten..müüste ich mal nachschauen...


----------



## Torsk (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ja,Intresse hatte ich ja auch schon irgendwo irgendwann bekundet, wenns terminlich passt und noch was frei ist, wäre ich auch gerne mit vonne Partie...


----------



## Codhunter (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Also wenn wir uns auf einen passenden Termin "einigen", wäre ich auf jeden Fall und evtl. auch Bruder oder/und Daddy mit dabei. Hast du Adressen wegen evtl. Übernachtung dort unten? Ich möchte die Strecke nicht am Stück hin+angeln+zurück fahren, das schlaucht zu sehr und wir fahren dann evtl. mit eigenem PKW (wenn sich der Bus nicht org. lässt). Die kleinen sind wohl tendenziell besser, über die Big Marlin hatte ich schon mal nen pos. bericht gelesen. Aber die Nordsee ist auch relativ leergefischt, grosse Hoffnungen auf Superfänge sollte sich da keiner machen. Wenn man auf einen netten Tag auf See aus ist, dann ok, wer Fische fangen will, sollte an's Gelbe Riff


----------



## JürgenW (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@codhunter:
wenn wir uns einigen würden mit den Termin wäre Übernachtung
bei mir möglich:m
weiterfahrt dann mit meinen Bus
Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Michael J. (9. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin,

ich wär dann auch mit nem Freund dabei,wenn der Termin passt!:m 
Müsste allerdings irgendwo mitgenommen werden.....


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*Mögliche erste Termine Wrackangeln*

hallo boardies;

anbei die ersten vorschläge für die mögliche tour.
von der big-marlin hab ich noch keine rückinfo bzzgl. freier termine...

Happy Fisherman:
Samstag, 15. Juli 2006
Sonntag, 16. Juli 2006
Samstag, 22. Juli 2006

Specialist II
Samstag, 5. August 2006
Samstag, 26. August 2006

schickt mal eure möglichen passenden termine hier von zurück, weil sonst dauert es noch weitere monate bis am wochenende ein samstag frei ist ....

gruss

noworkteam

PS ich bin auch für einen freitag immer zuhaben...

Liste bis jetzt ( hoffentlich vollständig ohne gewehrrrrr)


*Leuchtturm*
*Leuchtturm´s bessere Hälfte*
*Jürgen W.*
*Noworkteam*
*Hanselle.v.Mr.Twister*
*j.Breithardt*
*wsv Micha*
*Nordangler *
*Nordangler`s Freund*
*Torsk*
*Stefan Witteborg*
*Seaman*
*Rutenknecht*
*Codhunter*
*Codhunters Anhang*
*Michael J*


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Codhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn wir uns auf einen passenden Termin "einigen", wäre ich auf jeden Fall und evtl. auch Bruder oder/und Daddy mit dabei. Hast du Adressen wegen evtl. Übernachtung dort unten? Ich möchte die Strecke nicht am Stück hin+angeln+zurück fahren, das schlaucht zu sehr und wir fahren dann evtl. mit eigenem PKW (wenn sich der Bus nicht org. lässt). Die kleinen sind wohl tendenziell besser, über die Big Marlin hatte ich schon mal nen pos. bericht gelesen. Aber die Nordsee ist auch relativ leergefischt, grosse Hoffnungen auf Superfänge sollte sich da keiner machen. *Wenn man auf einen netten Tag auf See aus ist, dann ok, wer Fische fangen will, sollte an's Gelbe Riff*


 
hallo codhunter,

nichtangler mussen auch nicht den vollen betrag bezahlen:q ...

PS die letzten beiden touren konnten wir uns nicht beklagen,... neinwirklich nicht,..,was die grösse der fische angeht konnten die aber locker mit den letzten fangmeldung aus der ostsee mithalten,, und die stückzahl hatte auch gepasst....

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## JürgenW (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Bei mir könnte passen
22.Juli
05.August
26.August
hoffentlich sind weniger Makrelen da und mehr Dorsche|supergri
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hoffe ich auch , hab mir schon letztes jahr ein rüffel von besseren hälfte und meinen bruder eingehandelt,.., die können keine makrelen mehr sehen..

PS ich auch nicht

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Jan,

 eine Frage. Bei den z.Z.genannten Booten gibt es eine Kapazi
 tät von 10-12 Anglern. Auf der Liste stehen aber jetzt schon 
 16 Personen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit evtl. ein zweites Boot
 dazu zu nehmen?

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

kurz und knapp:

wenn wir 22 zusammenbekommen würde das funktionieren.
wenn nicht gehe ich nach eingang der meldungen und der zusage...

gruss

noworkteam..

PS wenn´s gut klappt kann man schon mal für das 3 bzw. 4 quartal ein charter planen...


----------



## Torsk (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin !

Juli geht bei mir leider gar nicht, da bin ich jenseits von 70°N richtige Dorsche fangen  .
August wäre i.O., wobei ich den 2.Termin leicht bevorzugen würde.
Ein Freitag-Termin wäre auch für mich eine Alternative...
@noworkteam: Thx für dein Engagement !!!


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

dich planen wir für das sylvester-abangeln zwischen weihnachten und neujahr ein..

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Jan,

 nur mal ein Denkanstoß. Wie wäre es im 3. Quartal mal als
 Alternative mit einem Wolfsbarschangeln. Habe es selbst
 noch nicht mitgemacht,wird aber in Holland ebenfalls von
 kleineren Booten durchgeführt.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt #h


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@j.breithardt..

wolfsbarsch: wassertemp. je höher um so besser aber mal schauen...kannst du eventuell aber ja als beifang in die tasche packen is ja dann schon juli oder august :q 

werd ich mal im juni auf texel in der brandung antesten , soll man da ja auch fangen können...

ps. fürs warmmachen hab ich noch mal unseren kleinen film von der fahrt mit der specialist hochgeholt...

will will noch mal wer hat noch nicht ???? 

immer diese rechtschreibfehler...


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## leuchtturm (11. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin allerseits, 

bin endlich wieder online. 

Die Juli - Termine passen uns gut. 
Lieber wäre uns allerdings der 26. 08. Da sind wir in Domburg und würden vor Ort zu Euch stoßen!!:q

Das Schiff ist uns eigentlich egal. 
Samstags geht meistens, 
Freitag mit entsprechendem Vorlauf wegen Urlaubseintrag. 
In den letzten beiden Augustwochen auch werktags, da wir wie gesagt in NL sind.


----------



## djoerni (11. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moion!

hätte grundsätzlich auch interesse aber muss ich arbeitsbedingt immer recht kurzfristig entscheiden. bräuchte dann aber auf jeden fall ne übernachtungsmöglichkeit vor ort. wären dann wenns noch passt zu zweit.


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Zwischenstand heute 12:00 Uhr*

hallo zusammen,



es scheint sich bis jetzt der 22 juli als termin heraus zukristallisieren, aber änderung ist noch möglich......

@djoerni

du wirst in der nächsten aktuellen zwischenstandsliste auftauchen, melde doch zumindest deine möglichen termine und ob´s wirklich zwei mitangler werden.....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2006)

*Die Erste Fuhre Wäre Voll; Wollt Ihr Wirklich ??*

hier und jetzt im live-ticker:

Guckst du hier 

wir hätten die erste vollcharter komplett, wollt ihr wirklich ???

Wenn ja: Schickt mir eine email mit euren Kontakt-Daten inclusive der Handy-Nummer und schreibt dazu das ich für euch ein platz reservieren soll.

Alle die nicht im ersten Törn dabei sind, einfach weitermachen den zweiten krigen wir mit Sicherheit auch voll.

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## djoerni (11. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@noworkteam

der termin ist mir eigentlich egal. kann das nur wie gesagt immer schlecht langfristig planen. mein mitfahrer ist da auch recht flexibel.


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

so nun mal die zusammenfassung

die tour mit der "happy-fisherman" am 22 Juli ist laut vorläufiger rückmeldungen voll, bitte schaut mal hier nach ob ihr nun dabei seid....und wann..

wenn ja erwarte ich *kurzfristige email* von den dort eingetragenen anglern mit angabe der persönlichen daten inkl. email und mobilnummer. 
der skipper weiss über unseren wunsch bescheid, wird den tag aber nicht ewig freihalten können, also *tempo* !!!!!

ebenso bitte ich darum mitzuteilen, welche zusätzlichen termine für die jeweiligen teilnehmer durch teilnahme der 22-juli-tour gestrichen werden können. (PS. ich kann nur einmal im monat auf see)

alle die keinen slot erhalten haben:

die specialist-tour am 26 august hat noch kapazität frei , also bitte melden und wünsche äußern....

und damit das warten nicht so schwer fällt, habe ich mich schweren herzens dazu entschlossen, am 21 april mal ein runde mit der happy fishermann zudrehen und paar photos zuschiessen,..,

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (12. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

guten morgen,

ich hoffe mal auf kurzfristiges feedback der teilnehmer..

damit es einfach geht hier das formular zwecks anmeldung / reservierung

als doc

als pdf

ausfüllen und per mail an mich zurück

ich zähle auf euch ....


gruss 

noworkteam

PS. ich bring den kartoffelsalat mit |supergri


----------



## Rob.a.m. (12. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Tach zusammen,
da ich seid einigen Jahren solche Wracktouren unternehme habe ich diesen Thread mit intresse verfolgt.
Dabei möchte ich euch mit einigen Infos und was zum schmöckern gern unterstützen.
Zu den Booten und Skippern:
Der Skipper der Big Marlin, Dree Vriends ist Mitglied des Nationalkaders der Niederlande und hat schon viel Preiße gewonnen. Er kennt die südliche Nordsee wie seine Westentasche.

Die Happy Fisherman, eins der schnellsten unter den Wrackbooten. Der Sikpper Leo van Tol, kann auf eine 10 jährige Berufserfahrung in der kommerziellen Fischerei zurückblicken und weiß daher wo er die Fische suchen muß.

Die Speziallist II: Der 2. Katamaran an der niederländischen Küste.
Die Skipper: allesamt Spezialisten in Sachen Wrackangelei mit Kunst und Naturköder, sie zählen zu den besten.

Wenn ihr speziell auf Wolfsbarsch fischen möchtet kann ich nur die Blue Whale von Sima Chaters ( www.wrakvissen.nl ) und die Joint Venture von Wout van Leeuwen ( www.woutvanleeuwen.nl ) empfehlen. Sie waren die ersten die Wolfsbarschtouren angeboten haben, und daher eine Menge Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet vorweisen können.

Hier noch ein paar Tipps und was zum Lesen:

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/wrackfischen_holland.html

lhttp://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/wrackfischen_zeeland.html

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wrackangeln_Teil_01.html

Gruß Rob
angelmagazin.com


----------



## noworkteam (12. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@rob

besten dank für deinen beitrag, die specialist kenn ich schon "persönlich", top-teil, die happy-fisherman teste ich am kommenden freitag,..., von der big marlin hatte ich leider keine zeitige rückmeldung erhalten, werde aber, wenn der zuspruch da ist mal das Quartal 4 anpeilen,..

beste grüsse

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (12. April 2006)

*Die 22-Juli-Tour startet*

hallo zusammen.

die gute nachricht:

der 22 juli steht und der kahn ist komplett für die boardies reserviert.
die tabelle wurde entsprechend aktualisiert ,denkt daran die anmeldung / reservierung zu zumailen

wenn noch mit dem gedanken spielt auch mal mitzukommen schaue hier, und schicke eine Email oder PN, ich denke im august könnten wir auch eine runde "vollmachen", viel fehlt da ja nicht mehr..


gruss noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (13. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

so hallo zusammen, 
noch mal kurz vor ostern stand der dinge:

die liste wurde überarbeitet, die eingegangenen anmeldungen eingetragen.

danke für die schon vorliegenden reservierungen, die noch offenen mitfahrer mögen sich trotz eiersuchen zur der reservierung/anmeldung durchringen....

die august-tour ist noch offen und hat auch noch bisschen platz, also ran an den speck..

ansonsten

schöne oster-feiertage

noworkteam


----------



## leuchtturm (24. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin noworkteam, 

Du wolltest doch letzte Woche Freitag die happy-fisherman testen...Was gibt es zu berichten? |bla:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...genau...wir wollen Info´s...smile


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@all, wegen der nachfragen: vor den bericht (ich muss ja auch mal arbeiten ) kurz und knapp:

gutes schiff, gutes wetter, gute fische......kurz war super...:m 

ich arbeite erstmal meinen schreibtisch leer, und dann setze ich mich mal zum berichten vor den schirm,..,anbei schon mal ein foto zum "warmwerden"..

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...geiles Ding...wir warten...smile


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo zusammen,

schweren herzen musste ich ja am freitag auf die see raus, damit hier auch alle mitwollen, also bitte schon hier ist der test-bericht

Alle die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben, bitte ich sich mal nun die reservierung zukümmern,..,der skipper hat das boot für uns freigehalten, wer mit will kann sich daher schon die mühe machen und die mir die persönlichen daten zumailen, ihr verpflicht euch ja jetzt noch nicht.....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. April 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...das sieht doch alles ganz gut aus...
...bei der Tour am 26.08. fehlt ja noch einer...wenn ich noch einen Mitfahrer hätte...würde die Tour dann auch stattfinden?
...aber erstmal werden am 22.07.06 die Dorsche ihren Schlafplatz wechseln...smile

...grüsse Stefan


----------



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nachtrag, 

hier auch noch mal die aktuelle teilnehmerliste (ich hoffe ich habe keinen übersehen...)







Wer noch auf die Liste möchte, oder wenn ich vergessen habe, der schicke mir eine pn oder email..

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...also ich bin defintiv dabei, könnte auch noch einen Mitfahrer organisierenwenn wir nicht voll werden...

beste Grüsse


----------



## noworkteam (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo stefan,

so wie es aussieht sind noch zwei slots frei, ..., tu was du nicht lassen kannst |supergri ...

gruss

noworkteam..

PS. wie wäre es mal mit einer nacht-angel-tour auf´er nordsee stefan ???


----------



## noworkteam (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin,

wenn ein teilnehmer unserer wracktour sich  angeltechnisch "voll die kante" geben möchte:m :

am 22 juli wird die fisherman abends noch mal zum nachfischen auf die see fahren....6 plätze frei..

ich muss mal in mich gehen ......*grübel*

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Aktualisierung der Teilnehmerdaten:

Stefan hat sich durch eine flach in die linke ecke gedroschene und unhaltbare pm einen zweiten platz gesichert.#r #r #r |welcome: 

wir wünschen stefan´s mitfahrer viel spass|welcome: 


***********boohhh die wm schlägt langsam durch*************

anhängend die aktuelle tabelle der teilnehmer...


so ich bin dann für eine woche wech um die küste der nordsee anzuschauen...#a 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Boardis,
wollte mal nachfragen wieviel aktuelle Plätze noch frei wären, würde evtl. mit Boardi Reisender noch dazu kommen wollen !!
Wo wäre der Aktuelle Treffpunkt, zum gemeinsamen weiterfahren, bzw wo ist Das Treffen dann zum Angelm, werde das mit Boardi Reisender dann besprechen, wie und wann wir dazustoßen werden !!!   |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wäre der Aktuelle Treffpunkt, zum gemeinsamen weiterfahren, bzw wo ist Das Treffen dann zum Angelm, werde das mit Boardi Reisender dann besprechen, wie und wann wir dazustoßen werden !!! |kopfkrat


 

Mein Vorschlag ist, ich komme zu dir !! Das sind 150-160 Kilometer......denn wenn wir und unterwegs Treffen, dann erst bei Köln irgendwo....das ist Mist.#d 

Ich Komme zu dir !! Dann habe ich ja gehört das du eine Gutes Auto hast, der nur 1.5 Liter auf 1000 Km verbraucht !! Wenn mehr dann Pinkel ich dir in Tank, Säuregehalt werde ich auf 5-7 % einstellen :q  Und los geht die Reise....

Pilker habe ich einen Sack voll, da kannst du dich bedienen und andere sachen auch !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag ist, ich komme zu dir !! Das sind 150-160 Kilometer......denn wenn wir und unterwegs Treffen, dann erst bei Köln irgendwo....das ist Mist.#d
> 
> Ich Komme zu dir !! Dann habe ich ja gehört das du eine Gutes Auto hast, der nur 1.5 Liter auf 1000 Km verbraucht !! Wenn mehr dann Pinkel ich dir in Tank, Säuregehalt werde ich auf 5-7 % einstellen :q Und los geht die Reise....
> 
> Pilker habe ich einen Sack voll, da kannst du dich bedienen und andere sachen auch !!


 
Hallo Mike,

Danke für das Bedienen, aber ich habe mir schon ein wenig besorgt, weiß zwar nicht ob und was ich alle benötige, da ich bei so etwas noch nie mitgemacht habe !!!|uhoh: 
Das heißt eigentlich doch, aber ich habe nur einmal Bootsangeln in Travemünde gemacht, und da war ich glaube ich 15 Jahre alt !!!
Aber ich möchte so etwas mal wieder machen !!!!#6


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> 
> Danke für das Bedienen, aber ich habe mir schon ein wenig besorgt, weiß zwar nicht ob und was ich alle benötige, da ich bei so etwas noch nie mitgemacht habe !!!|uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
*Bootsangeln ist gut !!! Ich hatte mal ein Ruderboot vom Grund des Einfeldersees gedrillt !!! #6 #6  Aber nun gehts auf Dorsch !! Fette Biester die die Gummis und Bleie nur einsaugen...   *



Ich kann dir Tipps geben ohne Ende !! Also immer Geschmeidig bleiben....ich bringe eine Kiste voller Zeugs mit was wir dann Versenken können !!! Rute und Rolle hast du ja bestimmt !! Wenn nicht, dann nehme eine gute Karpfen Rute und Rolle und fertig ist.  :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Mike,
weiß leider noch nicht ob noch Plätze frei sind #c   Noworkteam hat mir noch nicht geantwortet  |kopfkrat  wird er aber bestimmt noch machen !!!
Ja also Rute und Rolle habe ich schon, werde meine 8 m Stipprute mit 0,15 mm Schnur nehmen, des paßt schon !!!!  #6 

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall, mal wieder bei so etwas mit zu machen, habe ja schon lange nicht mehr ein Kutterangel ect. mit gemacht !!!
Aber warten wir erst einmal ab ob überhaupt noch Platz druff ist !!!!


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> Ja also Rute und Rolle habe ich schon, werde meine 8 m Stipprute mit 0,15 mm Schnur nehmen, des paßt schon !!!! #6
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jedenfall, mal wieder bei so etwas mit zu machen, habe ja schon lange nicht mehr ein Kutterangel ect. mit gemacht !!!
> Aber warten wir erst einmal ab ob überhaupt noch Platz druff ist !!!!


 


1) Stipprute ist gut !!! So kommen wir an den Fisch der anderen Border besser ran !! Dilling und 0.15 er reicht voll aus um die Fischkisten über das Deck zu schleifen !!! #h Muß ja langsam und leise gehen.|rolleyes |rolleyes 

Ich habe ihn schon eine PN gesendet !! Der kommt an uns beiden nicht vorbei !!! So habe ich dich in Erinnerung von einem Foto.....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Stipprute ist gut !!! So kommen wir an den Fisch der anderen Border besser ran !! Dilling und 0.15 er reicht voll aus um die Fischkisten über das Deck zu schleifen !!! #h Muß ja langsam und leise gehen.|rolleyes |rolleyes
> 
> Ich habe ihn schon eine PN gesendet !! Der kommt an uns beiden nicht vorbei !!! So habe ich dich in Erinnerung von einem Foto.....


 

welches Foto  |kopfkrat    #c


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> welches Foto |kopfkrat #c


 

Du warst doch im Norden zum Hechte Fangen !!!! Da ist auch ein Foto von dir dabei....:m :m :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst doch im Norden zum Hechte Fangen !!!! Da ist auch ein Foto von dir dabei....:m :m :m


 
ja logo, und da haste gleich gestöbert und Beschlagnahmt was !!!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> ja logo, und da haste gleich gestöbert und Beschlagnahmt was !!! |kopfkrat


 
Nein !!! Habe ich nicht !!!#h 

Ich hatte mich nur Gewunder das es noch ein Hässlicheren Vogel im AB gibt wie ich !!! |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Nein !!! Habe ich nicht !!!#h
> 
> Ich hatte mich nur Gewunder das es noch ein Hässlicheren Vogel im AB gibt wie ich !!! |wavey: |wavey:


 
da haste dich bestimmt verschaut  !!!!   |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> da haste dich bestimmt verschaut !!!! |kopfkrat


 
Glaube ich kaum !! denn ich habe ein Baum gefangen ......und du NICHTS. #h #h #h |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin zusammen,

nachdem ich meinen kurzen Urlaub beendet und die Emails und Anmeldungen abgearbeitet habe, hier die vorläufige Teilnehmerliste.

Reisender und Sputnik haben sich gekonnt durch einen zeitigen Doppelpass die Plätze zugespielt und sich somit für das Filet-Halbfinale qualifiziert.
(Finale auf der Big Marlin gell???)

Diejenigen, welche ihre Anmeldung noch nicht zugeschickt haben, mögen dies bitte als bald durchführen.

Einen Teilnehmer habe ich wieder rausgenommen, seit Wochen keinen Kontakt, so soll es nicht laufen.

Sollten bis zum 1.7.2006 nicht alle Anmeldungen vorliegen, werden die Boardies der "Reserve" einen Platz angeboten bekommen.

Gruß

Noworkteam

PS das wird sicher ein Mordsgaudi : Sollen wir uns T-Shirts drucken ??|supergri


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> Reisender und Sputnik haben sich gekonnt durch einen zeitigen Doppelpass die Plätze zugespielt und sich somit für das Filet-Halbfinale qualifiziert.
> (Finale auf der Big Marlin gell???)



Ja darin sind wir gut !!! |wavey: |wavey: 

Erst Spitzeln wir uns Scharf ins Rückrad, dann zieht Sputnik durch bis zur Eckfahne, dann Drippel ich mich um die 10 Pfund Wummen herrum und Ziehe voll durch. Und schon liegen die Files im Tor #h #h  Hurra !!! 1 zu Null für zwei Irre.

Das Team Klatscht und der Käpitän Grinst zufrieden....

#c  Ich weiß nicht was ich Rauche, aber es Funzt un gemein.|supergri


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nachtrag für Patient Reisender:

Bitte bringen Sie die notwendigen ärztlichen Unterlagen mit, damit wir den Skipper glaubhaft überzeugen können, das Ihr Freigang rechtlich und medizinisch abgesichert ist..

Sollten Sie auch weiterhin Medizin benötigen, achten Sie darauf das Sie Ihrem Zielfisch die notwendigen Rezepte vorweisen können.

Zu Anwendung und Dosierung von CAT-Fahrten fragen Sie Ihren Apotheker oder Ihren Banker...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hi Leutz, das ist alles fett #6  ich sehe reisender hat es schon mitbekommen, das ich alles gecheckt habe !!   Welche Anmeldung soll ich dir zukommen lassen Nowork !!

@ Mike machst Du deine Anmeldung selber klar, oder soll ich das auch übernehmen !!

Ach ja und wegen den Filets ich kann 1,5 To. laden, bekommen wir denn auch soviel Fielets |kopfkrat 

Ach was 1 To. ist Ok, die restlichen 500 Kg benötige ich ja für das gekrashte Eis, damit der Fisch den wir nicht fangen, auch frisch gehalten wird !!!!  |kopfkrat  Oder wie war das jetzt noch einmal !! ??


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag für Patient Reisender:
> 
> Bitte bringen Sie die notwendigen ärztlichen Unterlagen mit, damit wir den Skipper glaubhaft überzeugen können, das Ihr Freigang rechtlich und medizinisch abgesichert ist..
> 
> ...



Wird Ordnungsgemäß erledigt !! 

Jagtschein habe ich schon und der Freigängerschein liegt auch schon zur Unterschrift beim Toiletten Wart der Klinik vor !!!
#6 
Nur die Kette fehlt noch !! Die wo man/n mich mit durch die Scheieiße zieht hat und mir anschließend über die Mauer hilft......:m 

ansonsten werde ich grade gegen alle sachen Geimpft....Besonders gegen Zeckenbisse !! Ich habe gehört das die besonders an Board schlimm Beissen sollen.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ansonsten geht es mir Super !!!! Ich nehme auch braf immer meine Tabletten wie der Arzt sie mir verschrieben hat.


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mike machst Du deine Anmeldung selber klar, oder soll ich das auch übernehmen !!




Anmelden kannst du machen Spuktnicht ÄH !!! Sputnik !!! 

Ich bestelle dafür schon mal die Kühlcontainer in Dänemark !!|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo zusammen,

die anmeldung steht hier 

nun brav ausfüllen ( nicht so kritzeln,.., auch wenns schwer fällt mit den medi´s im schädel reisender) und per mail zurück an mich..

ihr erlangt danach den grünen "ich bin dabei status", und könnt euch ein bein abfreuen (mitbringen als ködergrundlage).....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Anmelden kannst du machen Spuktnicht ÄH !!! Sputnik !!!
> 
> Ich bestelle dafür schon mal die Kühlcontainer in Dänemark !!|wavey:


 
für dich reisender charte ich doch eines der vor rotterdam auf reede liegenden containerschiffen,.., sollte auch für deine ansprüche und fangmengen genügen..... 


PS wenn wir mal 300 bis 400 boardie zusammen bekommen wäre so ein pott eine einmalige alternative (brauchste ein 25Meter-Gaff).....solltest du nicht genug bekommen, dann frag beim skipper freundlich an, ob er dich auf eine der alten bohrinseln absetzen kann,.., da ist fishing for free angesagt, wir sammeln dich mit der big marlin im september wieder ein.....|supergri

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Mike,

in der Anmeldung kann man auch Naturköder bestellen, soll ich was bestellen, habe da mal wieder keine Ahnung !!! |kopfkrat 

Was brauchen wir :

Pakete „Mesheften“ ( das sind Muscheln J ) a 5 € 
Packung „“Zagers“ (kennt jeder) a 5 €      
Packung „“Zeepieren“ (kennt auch jeder) 5 €            http://www.hontbos.nl/Algemeen/zeepieren.htm |kopfkrat 

Sag einfach mal an was wir benötigen, dann mache ich die Anmeldung klar !!!! #6               http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=de&lr=&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-38,GGLR:en&sa=N


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> frag beim skipper freundlich an, ob er dich auf eine der alten bohrinseln absetzen kann,.., da ist fishing for free angesagt, wir sammeln dich mit der big marlin im september wieder ein.....|supergri
> 
> noworkteam



Ist OK !! Ich werde bei meinen Werter schon mal Urlaub einreichen !!! muß nur noch ersatz finden der mich an dem Sorpe Treffen vertritt, und das wird nicht einfach werden. Zwar haben wir einige Freigänger auch im AB, aber ob die auch Halb Gehirnamptiert sind wie ich bezweifel ich ganz arg.:m 

Na ja !! Nun werde ich mein Büro verlassen und mich auf dem Nachhauseweg machen. Da warten auch noch zwei Irre auf mich. Meine Ruten sind ja schon gepackt im Kofferraum meines Tankers. So dann mal bis Später.|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@Sputnik4711

Das Zeugs kenne ich nicht ...#c #c 

Aber ich kann noch was mitbringen was immer ganz gut gelaufen ist. 

Psssssttttt Ist Geheim !!! |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> 
> in der Anmeldung kann man auch Naturköder bestellen, soll ich was bestellen, habe da mal wieder keine Ahnung !!! |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
die muscheln fand ich prima weil halten sehr gut am haken und der fisch mochte sie auch....

zagers: einfach auf deutsch :s Seeringelwürmer...fester als wattwurm

zeepieren: ordinärer Wattwurm, die welche auslaufen wenn der haken nicht richtig sitzt , aber die fische stehen drauf....(hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden...)

gruss

noworkteam

ps sputnik, du bringst aber nicht deinen alu basii als letzten gruss mit oder...???|supergri


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo NoworK, woher weißt du das mit dem Basi, die Hausordnung habe ich immer dabei #6  man weiß ja nie wie groß die Fische werden, und Alu ist da schon Interessant, aber ist auch für die randalierenden Fische ............., mann weiß ja nie wozu die Hausordnung mal gebraucht wird !!!! |kopfkrat   und da kann mann schon ganz schöne Dellen schlagen, in den Schädel  |muahah:


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hausordnung habe ich auch in meiner Therapiegruppe !!! #6 #6 


Ich werde mit 850g VA Rundstahl die Biester in der Tiefe erschlagen, dann nach einer weile Tauchen die von ganz alleine an der Oberfläche auf.
Natürlich habe ich als Norddeutscher auch noch einen Geheim-Köder dabei....der ist so Geheim, das ich eine Extra Lizenz in Holland beantragen muß um ihn über die Landes-Grenze zu bekommen.


@Sputnik4711


Bist du Seefest ??? Wenn nicht müßen wir noch die Regeln des Überboardeskotzen üben......:q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

SEEFEST, was ist das |kopfkrat   also ich brauche unbedingt Pillen, sonnst komme ich vor lauter Fische füttern nicht mehr zum Angeln  |kopfkrat 
Und ich will Euch ja nicht den schönen Tag verderben !!! |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> SEEFEST, was ist das |kopfkrat also ich brauche unbedingt Pillen, sonnst komme ich vor lauter Fische füttern nicht mehr zum Angeln |kopfkrat
> Und ich will Euch ja nicht den schönen Tag verderben !!! |wavey:


 

Das ist gut !!! Dann hast du den Besten Angelplatz auf dem ganzen Boot !! Am Heck des Schoners.......Geh mal in die APO und hol dir VOMACUR.....das zeugs ist gut und hilft......ich bringe auch noch was mit, denn ich habe mir mal ein Packung zugelegt wie ich nach Norge gefahren bin.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Wiso zum Teufel kann ich die Beiträge nach dem 15.6.
 nicht ansehen? #c 
 Hat da noch jemand Probleme?

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso zum Teufel kann ich die Beiträge nach dem 15.6.
> nicht ansehen? #c
> Hat da noch jemand Probleme?
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann alles sehen !!! ist nichts geklaut.....ist aber ganz gut das du sie nicht lesen kannst, denn da haben Sputnik und ich unseren Unfug  getrieben.(Peinlich):m :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut !!! Dann hast du den Besten Angelplatz auf dem ganzen Boot !! Am Heck des Schoners.......Geh mal in die APO und hol dir VOMACUR.....das zeugs ist gut und hilft......ich bringe auch noch was mit, denn ich habe mir mal ein Packung zugelegt wie ich nach Norge gefahren bin.


 
Hallo Mike,
das ist gut, ich brauche unbedingt was, besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht !!! |kopfkrat  Habe erst einmal Hochseeangeln gemacht, 1ter Tag Meer spiegelglatt Windstärke 0 Super Wetter toller Angeltag !!!! #6 
2ter Tag Super Seegang Windstärke 6 da war 10 Std. Fische füttern angesagt :v :v :v   !!!!!!
Das braucht also kein Mensch mehr, und da ich noch nicht so viele Bootstouren gemacht habe, kann ich es nicht einschätzen, dann lieber ein paar Pillen einwerfen und hoffentlich ist dann Ruhe im Karton !!!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@Sputnik4711

Ist schon schlimm wenn man/n so :v ....aber das wird schon werden....wenn die Tabletten nicht helfen, dann gebe ich dir ein Flasche Schnappes zum Trinken und dann kannst du mit den Wellengang mit gehen.:m :m 

Nur an das Filetieren werde ich dich nicht rann lassen, denn Pommes kann ich mir selber schneiden.:q :q 

Ich werde heute mal ein Reiseplan erstellen und ihn dir senden.#6  Es wird ja ein Hartes Wochende für uns beide.


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

würgen und brechen mit ansage ????

so schlimm wird das schon nicht,..., wenn einer von euch beiden anläuft wegen seegang dann bitte schön in japanrot.....

das boot liegt seht gut in den wellen halt ein katamaran,.., nur mit dem filitieren bei seegang ist das ein bissle schwierig...im januar war bei den wellen nicht daran zudenken mit dem messer zu tanzen,...,das kann dann schon mal schnell daneben gehen...

aber wir werden schönes wetter und die badehosen dabei haben 
und gegen Mittag zum abkühlen zwecks "über-wrack-schwimmen" über board springen....

PS anmeldung fertig machen

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Alles ganz Locker sehen !!!!

Wenn es zu sehr Schaukelt Sputnik, dann werden wir einen Drifftsack aus legen, dann geht es ganz Langsam mit dem Schaukeln. Dann ist das wie auf einer Fähre die Längsseits zu den Wellen liegt....Gaaaannnnz Laaaannnngggssaammm:q :q :q von Backboard nach Steuerboard.....schön Langsam wird der Kahn Kränken (.Rollen.):m 


Ich glaub wenn er das Liest, dann muß er die Tastatur wechseln.:q :q :q 

Hat Sputnik die Anmeldung schon gesendet ??????|kopfkrat 



Heute ist hier die Hölle in meinen Büro los !!! Die Kunden rufen hier alle im Minuten Takt an und wollen was von mir.|uhoh: |uhoh: .....ist das Lästig.


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> so schlimm wird das schon nicht,..., wenn einer von euch beiden anläuft wegen seegang dann bitte schön in japanrot.....
> noworkteam



Ich habe kein Problem ......Wintstärke 10 hatte ich schon !!! Ist eine Irre sache, vorallem wenn die Bockwürste vom Teller Springen. Und der Senf auf dem Schoss des Nachbarn landet.:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Mike,
die Anmeldung habe ich noch nicht raus, was der alles wissen will |kopfkrat  Name  / Anschrift / Wohnort / Telefon / E-Mail / wie oft SEX |kopfkrat  wann das letzte mal |kopfkrat  was soll ich da bei dir alles eintragen, habe ja keine Daten von dir !!! #c 
Da mußte mal selber druff klicken und mir die Daten senden zu ausfüllen, oder langt des wenn ich schreibe der Mitfahrer ist Mike, und keine Ahnung wann der des letzte mal hat !!!! #c   keine Ahnung |kopfkrat   wirklich nicht !!!!#6


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo sputnik,

die daten werden für den skipper und seine unterlagen benötigt.

ist notwendig damit der rettende helikopter zuerst die frauen und kinder hochpullt, nachdem du sämtliche mitfahrer durch vorzeitiges erbrechen zum sprung vom fahrenden boot genötigt hast..

du siehst: alles sinnvoll....das mit dem sex kann warten, da reicht es wenn du es beim anlegen öffentlicht verkündest,,.., aber beweisphoto mit bringen...

gruss

noworkteam

PS . die köderwürmer erhalten alle eine kopie der anmeldung, damit sie dich richtig begrüssen können....leider nur auf "dutch"


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> die Anmeldung habe ich noch nicht raus, was der alles wissen will |kopfkrat  Name  / Anschrift / Wohnort / Telefon / E-Mail / wie oft SEX |kopfkrat  wann das letzte mal |kopfkrat  was soll ich da bei dir alles eintragen, habe ja keine Daten von dir !!! #c
> Da mußte mal selber druff klicken und mir die Daten senden zu ausfüllen, oder langt des wenn ich schreibe der Mitfahrer ist Mike, und keine Ahnung wann der des letzte mal hat !!!! #c   keine Ahnung |kopfkrat   wirklich nicht !!!!#6




Ja dann muß ich das selber machen !!! Kein Problem hoffe ich.|kopfkrat 

Sex habe ich alle 1/2 Stunde.....#h #h  Wie es sich für einen Personalleiter gehört.|muahah:


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nun habe ich das Ding ausgefüllt, aber weiß nicht wo hin damit .|kopfkrat


*Alles Klar !!! Gefunden und gesendet *


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich das Ding ausgefüllt, aber weiß nicht wo hin damit .|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> *Alles Klar !!! Gefunden und gesendet *


 
weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber vielleicht hat er ja ein Fax  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber vielleicht hat er ja ein Fax  |kopfkrat



Ganz einfach !!!

Du hast doch auch schon eine Mail von ihn bekommen !!! Einfach das Anmeldedingsda in die E-mail Kopieren und senden. So habe ich das gemacht.

Und ich bin Bekloppt #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

So Jungs!
Es geht in die heiße Phase...nicht nur bei der WM!
Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne kleine Liste machen, damit auch niemand was vergißt!

Dann fang ich mal an!

Werde 1 Rute bis 150g und eine 20lbs oder 30lbs zum etwas schweren Naturköderfischen einpacken!
Stationär und Multi mt 0,35 mono und die Multi mit 0,30 Geflecht!
Jigs und Gummifische für die lieben Wolfsbarsche...und ein paar Vorfächer für großen Dorsche!
Ein paar schwere Bleie mehr, dazu noch den ein oder anderen Pilker!
Sonnencreme ist ganz wichtig...smile!

Was habt Ihr noch wichtiges?

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs!
> Es geht in die heiße Phase...nicht nur bei der WM!
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne kleine Liste machen, damit auch niemand was vergißt!
> 
> ...




Digi-Cam !!!! Gaaanz wichtig für die Großen Brüller......#h #h #h


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Leute,

ich will Euch nicht die Vorfreude verderben, aber ich wollte am letzten WE auch von Stellendam auf See (über AHOY - Hengelsport, Rotterdam gebucht). Am Vorabend hatten wir uns auf den Weg gemacht. Leider bekamen wir gegen 17.30 Uhr einen Anruf, daß die Tour leider abgesagt werden muß. Schöne Schei..; aber wir sind trotzdem zur See gefahren. Haben uns dann abends die Würmer bei einer Privatadresse abholen können und dann am nächsten Tage etwas auf Seebarsch gefischt (allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg). Was uns aber riesig geärgert hat, daß das Wetter super war. Windstille und nahezu keine Restdünung. Sauer wie ich war, habe ich dann wieder zu Hause sofort ne mail mit der Bitte um genaue Angabe des Absagegrundes an AHOY geschickt. Die Antwort war, daß ab einer Wellenvorhersage von 1,20m - 1,40m die Ausfahrten abgesagt werden. Und die Küstenwache hatte halt diese Prognose am Vortag erstellt..... Wer schon mal öfter auf der Nordsee war weiß, das diese Wellenhöhe nicht ungewöhnlich ist und auch im Sommer immer drinn ist. 

Insofern ist dringend zu empfehlen, sich frühzeitig vor Anreise nach den Gegebenheiten zu erkundigen. Sonst fährt man u.U. für Noppes.

Gruss und hoffentlich viel Spaß.

Stefan

PS: 

Nehmt auf jeden Fall Bleie bis 300gr. mit und fischt auf jeden Fall mit geflochtener Schnur. Die Nordsee ist nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen. Man fischt über Wracks und muß die Fische schnell hoch bekommen, ne 0,35mm Mono ist zwar super, wenn man über freiem Wasser drillen kann, aber auf nem Wrack werdet Ihr damit nicht glücklich.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...shit happens...
...wird schon werden, wir haben Ententeich und angenehme 25 grad...smile...
..aber Du hast Recht, die Nordsee hat andere Wellen als die Ostsee...
...we will see...

Beste grüsse der Stefan


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

|supergri Hallo zusammen,

*@Rheinangler:* Ahoy meldet sich immer am Abend zuvor gegen 17:30Uhr bezüglich Abfahrt,..,das entgegen der Meldung das Wetter gut wurde war in diesem Fall ziemlich dumm gelaufen,.., 1,5 Meter hört sich ja nicht viel an, wenn der wind und die wellen aber noch eine schippe drauflegen und ihr seit dann draussen wackelt der CAT fein durch die gegend (hatten wir im januar,..,filetieren unmöglich, schon der letzte gruss musste im hocken erledigt werden...)

*@all-wrack-boardies:*
Was nehmen wir mit:

Futter (nicht Köder): damit die freie Zeit nicht auf den Magen schlägt, wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Liste an Fressalien / Getränke...(ich könnte kartoffelsalat einpacken)

Was nehmen wir nicht mit:

Muffköpfe, Spielverderber, ansteckende Krankheiten |supergri ...


Ich nehme mit
Digicam // Digi-camcorder...

Vorfächer mit octu...etc.
Pilker
2 oder 3 ruten nur geflochtene und eine menge blei ...
halt das übliche...vielleicht noch das eine oder andere makrelenvorfach

mütze, badehose, sonnebrille ....

Gruss

noworkteam

PS. danke das mich keiner gefragt hat wie das angeln auf texel war.
Kurzfassung:

1 Tag: ich hab schreckliches gehört und auch gesehen: mega-catamaran-regatta direkt bei mir am strand: strand also 4 tage gesperrt. 

2.Tag: ebbe ablandiger wind (beim Leuchtturm) nix biss nix fisch 

3.Tag: der höhepunkt der woche: 1 rute aufgebaut und rein ins wasser,..,10 minuten guter wolfsbarsch in der kiste, 15 minuten später: alle ruten im wasser, ich fragte mich noch: wie blind kann ein holländischer strandkutscher sein ?? kurz bevor die gäule in meine ruten trabten, beide ruten in die luft schon hoch gehalten: gut für die ruten, schlecht für die nerven der pferde, panischer ausbruchversuch der beide links an mir vorbei,..,ich hör den kutscher heute noch fluchen...,..., 10 minuten später, endlich ruhe denke ich sitze da rauche eine zigarette, ach was ist angeln schön,..da haut es mir das dreibein samt ruten zwei drei meter richtung wasser 60ermono-vorfach von einer rute einfach durch (torpedoschiessen parallel zum strand???), alles wieder aufgebaut und rausgeschmissen, kurze zeit später: eine rute fliegt richtung strand,..,eine kapitale silbermöwe hatte sich in die schur getraut und sich den haken in die linke schwimmflosse gezogen,.., gannnnnnzzzz langsamer drill (alle möwen in heller aufruhr, dazu diverse abendliche strandgänger, welche das treiben und den drill mit ungläubigen augen verfolgen...) , silbermöve als beisskeil zeitweise einen daumen spendiert und letztendlich releast.ich bis zur brust patsche-nass, nach hause gegangen, bier getrunken. 

4. Tag: meine bessere hälfte wollte nicht glauben das sich die natur gegen mich gestellt hat. also frau und ich abends wieder zum strand. es war wie es kommen musste...dreibein aufbauen und schon war frau hocherfreut über unsere gäste,.., genau in meinen ausgewählten angelsektor schauten mich grosse schwarze augen an, und zeigten reges interesse an dem "der die möwe drillt",..,ohne angelmotivation den robben und seehunden zugeschaut und mich freundlich bei ihnen bedankt, das unser sektor mit sicherheit nicht einen einzigen seebarsch aufweist...stellungswechsel wurde frühzeitig abgebrochen,..,die schwimmen halt schneller als man laufen kann.,,,eingepackt nach hause gefahren und ein bier getrunken.... 

5. Tag: ich hab´s sein gelassen,...,fussball geschaut

Fazit: angeln: noworkteam und brandung passen irgendwie nicht zusammen, erholungs-und erlebnisfaktor: spitze und gruss an gustav die möwe....|supergri 

aber was mir die sachen umgehaut hat, keine ahnung oder gibt es auch blinde holländische seehunde ????#c


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Jahn,  #h 

meine Handy Nr. sollte aber mit auf der Anmeldung stehen, habe ich sie evtl doch vergessen |kopfkrat   oder hattest du deine Brille nicht auf !! ?? #c


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Habe grade eine PN erhalten das meine Anmeldung noch nicht da ist  !!!!


@noworkteam


Habe sie dir per Mail gesendet, und auch noch mal per Fax ........eins von beiden müßtest du nun seit heute Mittag haben....#6 #6 gib mal Laut !!


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nur mal eine kleine Frage.....;+ ;+ 

Reichen 10 Kilo Blei........ich habe mindestens 20 Schwere Pilker denn ich den Drilling ab genommen habe.#6


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

ok ok, lag an meiner brille telnummer is da....

*dann fehlen nur noch die anmeldung von*

*micha*
*hanselle*

*beide sollten sich mal melden .......aber zackig*


gruss  noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal eine kleine Frage.....;+ ;+
> 
> Reichen 10 Kilo Blei........ich habe mindestens 20 Schwere Pilker denn ich den Drilling ab genommen habe.#6


 
willst du angeln oder tauchen ????:q


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> willst du angeln oder tauchen ????:q


 

Gute Frage !!! 
Aber ich denke ja mit !!!! 
Wenn ich meine Blei in die Bilsch Schmeiße, dann Schaukelt der Dampfer nicht so sehr, und Spuktnicht hat es leichter mit seiner Übelkeit ......Ja ich weiß !! Ich bin schon einer ......ich weiß.|stolz:


----------



## Reisender (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Mal eine Frage !!

Kann man/n sich auch eine Rute an Board leihen ??? und wenn ja wieviel Kostet diese ???? 

Oder ist es Ratsammer seine eigene zu nehmen.......;+


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin 

hast du keine ?????

wird´s doch irgendeine 100-300g rute rumliegen haben oder einen 200-400g knüppel........

ich denke ausleihen sollte möglich sein...

haste denn eine passende rolle ???

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

*Moin zusammen,*

*heute ist der letzte Tag die entsprechenden Anmeldung rüberzuschicken:*

*die beiden fehlenden Anmeldung *

*Hanselle*
*micha*

*sollten heute bis 18:00 Uhr bei mir eintreffen um den reservierten Platz zusichern.*

*Auf PN bzw. Mails wurde leider die letzten Tage nicht reagiert.#c *

*Liegt keine entsprechende Anmeldung des Boardies vor, wird er von der Teilnehmerliste gestrichen (kein Jammern hinterher)*

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Genau...durchgreifen!Beteilige mich auch an der Essenszusammenstellung!Werde nen Nudelsalat unf Frikadellen machen und Stangenbaguette mitbringen!grüsse


----------



## Reisender (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> hast du keine ?????
> 
> ...



Doch habe ich, und Rollen habe ich auch Mullti und Stationär.......war ja nur mal eine Frage eines Kranken. Schließlich hat man/n mich ja auch mit meinen Gerödel in Norwegen rein gelassen.:m :m


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin reisender,

setz dich nicht so lange in die sonne,..., dann kommen auch nicht solche fragen auf...:q 

pack ein was du für richtig hälst.....

folgende 2er-teams werden gegeneinander antreten:

FC Stefanwitteborg (Witteborf and Friend), 
Dynamo Leuchtturm (leuchtturm und Co.), 
Lokomotive RS (Reisender/Sputnik),
noworkteam 05 (nowork1 und nowork2), 

die wildcard ist noch nicht vergeben.....wertung nach gesamtfischlänge

Hauptgewinn: ehrlicher Händedruck beim Wiederreinziehen ins Boot:m 

wollte der tour mal eine weltmeisterschaftliche sportliche note mitgeben :q 

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*Wracktour 22 Juli "Eis wird vorhanden sein"*

moin,

kurze Zwischeninfo:

*Leo der Skipper hat mit gemailt das er Eis zwecks Kühlung besorgt #6 *

Denke das hiervon jeder etwas möchte...

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse: Kostet nix.....#6 

_"Yes the ice is for free we do it because we want to have our customers and the fish fresh._

_Regards, Leo_ "

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Jo EIS ist gut #6 fehlen dann nur noch die Filets #c wie stehen die Chancen, wird es nicht zu warm sein !! |kopfkrat Ich freue mich schon riesig Euch alle mal persönlich kennen zu lernen und natürlich auf viel Fisch und nen Schönen Angeltourn !!! |laola:


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo sputnik,

zwar wird man immer wieder aussagen hören wie "die nordsee ist leergefischt, wenn fang dann in der ostsee", aber wenn du dir einen kleinen überblick über die möglickeiten im juli machen möchtest: klick hier,

dann schau in die vergangenen juli-monate des journals rein, schöne und gute bilder...ist zwar ein anderes boot aber wird schon passen ...


gruss

noworkteam

PS die makrelentour der kutter-abteilung vom anglerboard war auch auf der nordsee und scheint ein voller erfolg geworden zu sein...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Na das ist ja dann richtig fett #6  aber jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage, was ich noch auf den Fotos gesehen habe !!
Wie man die Dorsche richtig filetiert, bekommt mann das da auf dem Boot mal gezeigt, den ich habe da keine richtige Ahnung davon, habe ich auch noch nie gemacht #d  bei so großen !!!
Habe zwar schon mal Forellen filetiert, das waren aber Potions Forellen, aber bei Dorschen denke ich das geht ein wenig anders, oder !? #c  Ich denke mal die Dorsche werden nicht ausgenommen, sondern es werden bestimmt nur die Filets rausgeschnitten, oder wird es doch etwas anders gemacht !! #c


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

:q hallo sputnik,

du machst dir vielleicht gedanken ....:q 

leo wird es dir schon zeigen ....

ach was, du bekommst meine "kleinen" ich deine "großen" kurs: eins zu eins danke für deine zustimmung

kannst du überhaupt noch schlafen ???


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

jo schlafen geht schon noch, aber besser ich mache mir vorher Gedanken wie später, und dann habe ich noch die Hälfte vergessen !!!
Muß mich jetzt erst einmal um ein Filetiermesser kümmern, habe nämlich kein Gescheites, kannst Du mir eins empfehlen, oder kann ich da oben ein gutes kaufen !!?? #c  Denn ich denke da werde ich schon ein gutes Messer gebrauchen können !!


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin

werden schon messer an board sein, ich hab zwei dabei

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptgewinn: ehrlicher Händedruck beim Wiederreinziehen ins Boot:m
> 
> noworkteam




OK !!! werde einen Kampfstuhl auf Deck fest Bohren, dann kann mir das nicht Passieren das ich über Board gehe. |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

*Moin, *

*Leider haben zwei Boardies keine Rückmeldung gegeben, somit dürfen die beiden:*

*Hanselle*
*Micha*

*sich zu Hause ausruhen und rutschen aus der Liste raus...*


alle weitere später muss zum zahnarzt,in der hoffnung das dort nicht catch and release betrieben wird.....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...alles klar...

...viel Glück bei Doc...smile


----------



## Reisender (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam
 
alle weitere später muss zum zahnarzt schrieb:
			
		

> Mutti Mutti !!! Er hat gar nicht gebohrt.......Ehr hott gleich ahlle geschogen.::m
> 
> In übrigen, wo die Sonne ja so schön scheint.....Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr denn so beim Wrackfischen???
> 
> Gestern erzählte ich einen Mitarbeiter von mir, das ich zum Wrackfischen fahre......sagt der nicht wie aus der Pistole geschossen// Na dann fang mal bei meiner Ollen an.:q :q


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

mahlzeit,

alle noch drin die zähne....schwein gehabt....

hakengröße ?? ich hab immer recht grosse haken an der montage, welche größe genau kann ich dir aber nicht sagen...

so jetzt ermal arbeiten..


mfg

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> alle noch drin die zähne....schwein gehabt....
> 
> ...




Wie sagte doch mein Freund Uwe !!!! Nimm denn größten Haken denn du hast, dann Zähle bis 10 und hau ihn das ding in die Fresse........So werde ich das auch machen.:m :m


----------



## leuchtturm (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin noworkteam, 

ist ja klasse, dass sich der Skipper um Eis kümmert...eine Sorge weniger. 

Wolltest Du nicht eine Verpflegungsliste einstellen? Wir wollen ja in den Beißpausen nicht verhungern !!!

Wir können es kaum noch erwarten. |rolleyes


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Also ich könnte nen Kasten Radler mit bringen, frische Stangenbugette und ein paar frikadellen !!!
Ich weiß leider nicht, was mann nicht Essen sollte, um nicht Seekrank zu werden !!
Schreibt einfach mal auf was evtl. gebraucht wird !!#c


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

sputnik,

es wird keiner seekrank, die nordsee wird soo unruhig sein, das dein magen nicht mehr weiss ob rein oder raus...

geheimtip: friss dich so voll bis dir schlecht wird,..,dann kannste auch nicht mehr seekrank werden.....

spass beiseite...

essensliste machte ich heute abend fertig, muss mich erstmal von gestern erholen...

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

    Noch 16 Tage
            und den Rest von Heute

                                         |sagnix


----------



## Reisender (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Da Sputnik und ich ja bei ankunft schon eine weile unterwegs waren, denke ich mal das wir unser zeugs bestimmt schon aufgefutter haben.

Aber ich werde eine Lioner und noch das eine oder andere mit bringen....Was genau kann ich noch nicht sagen.......Ich kann auch noch 10-15 Schnittzel mit bringen, die auf Brötchen und senf ist doch was gutes.:k


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@ Sputnik 4711,Reisender,#h #h #h 

 sagt mal,kann es sein,das bei euch eine Menge Langeweile
 im Spiel ist?
 Ich werde auch an der Wracktour teilnehmen (Oktober),
 aber eure "Problemchen" sind doch bestimmt auch per PN
 zu lösen. #c 

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Versteh ich jetzt nicht #c  welche Problemchen ?? |kopfkrat   ich weiß nicht was Du meinst, aber ich habe keine Probleme !! #d   Du vielleicht Mike !!! #c   Das ist alles doch nur Vorfreude sonst nix !!!
Und im Oktober werden wir uns dann auch sehen, dann mußt Du mir das aber mal erklären mit den Problemchen !!! #c


----------



## Reisender (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich jetzt nicht #c  welche Problemchen ?? |kopfkrat   ich weiß nicht was Du meinst, aber ich habe keine Probleme !! #d   Du vielleicht Mike !!! #c   Das ist alles doch nur Vorfreude sonst nix !!!
> Und im Oktober werden wir uns dann auch sehen, dann mußt Du mir das aber mal erklären mit den Problemchen !!! #c



Probleme habe ich auch nicht !!!! 
#c #c #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@ Sputnik4711,Reisender #h 

 bin wohl etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen,sollte keine
 Anmache sein.Kann ich ja im Okt.evtl. wieder mit einem
 Fläschen Bier gutmachen.
 Bis dahin dicke Fische.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt


----------



## Reisender (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sputnik4711,Reisender #h
> 
> bin wohl etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen,sollte keine
> Anmache sein.Kann ich ja im Okt.evtl. wieder mit einem
> ...


 

Siehste !! Nun hast du ein Problem ......denn das Fläschchen Bier habe ich mir nun vorsichtshalber mal auf meine Ruten graviert um es nicht zu Vergessen.:m :m :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste !! Nun hast du ein Problem ......denn das Fläschchen Bier habe ich mir nun vorsichtshalber mal auf meine Ruten graviert um es nicht zu Vergessen.:m :m :m


 

Du glaubst gar nicht,wie gerne ich mit dieser Art von Problemen
umgehe.Lenkt einen doch total vom üblichen Mist ab. 
                                :m :m :m 
Freue mich aufs kennenlernen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst gar nicht,wie gerne ich mit dieser Art von Problemen
> umgehe.Lenkt einen doch total vom üblichen Mist ab.
> :m :m :m
> Freue mich aufs kennenlernen.
> ...


 
dito.......werden dir auch schon mal ein paar Fotos zum schauen zeigen wenn wir wieder da sind...#6 #6 

Ich habe mich nun entschieden alle meine Geflochtenen auf Stationärrollen um zu spulen. So kommen die auch mal wieder zum Einsatz.:m


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

*Tagespunkt Nummer 1:*
*Buffet-Planung*

nun da der tag immer näher rückt sollten wir das buffet planen. 

also mal der reihe nach:

leuchturm wird uns mit einem " Knobi - Tortellini - Salat"" beglücken,..
_ich hoffe das sich der anteil tortellini durchsetzen kann, ansonst werde ich die fische waidgerecht tot-hauchen......#6 _

Sputnik wird zum runterspülen einen kasten radler, bagette´s und frika´s mitbringen
_eine ausgewogene mischung, respekt und passend zum salat:m _

Reisender wird uns zusätzlich noch schnitzel reichen (mit senf),..,
_jetzt wird es langsam eng , der gürtel wird schon mal eine stufe weitergestellt..(ich werd mal einen streifen an die montage hängen  ...)_

Stefanwitteberg wird uns mit seinem nudelsalat, frika´s und weiterem baguette den kulinarischen overload geben,..,_ich sehe uns schon alle auf´m boden sitzend angeln, wer soll da noch stehen können ???|kopfkrat _

UND ich ???
ich könnte ja noch einen kartoffelsalat als nachspeise reichen,.., befürchte jedoch das dies den ursprünglichen sinn der ausfahrt endgültig torpediert und wir nur noch mit zum platzen gefüllten bäuchen ala goodyear-männchen über´s deck rollen... 

Noworkteam: eine kiste MIX (cola fanta wasser), eine tube düsseldorfer senf (ich mach euch scharf|supergri )


*Tagespunkt 2:*
*Fahrgemeinschaften*


Sollte Interesse an Fahrgemeinschaften bestehen, immer schön posten (Anzahl der Personen / Fahrzeug etc...)

Ich muss erstmal schauen, wie ich die letzten beiden plätze vollkriege....haben ja zwei keine rückmeldung gegeben, wird aber schon funzen...

*SONSTIGES:*

sollten sich bei buffet-planung fressalien überschneiden, so mögen die köche sich per pn in verbindung setzen und eine lösung finden und hier veröffentlichen..


die planung einer conger-tour, von brighton, aus ist im gange. der termin muss allerdings ins 3 oder 4 quartal gelegt werden, da ich aus familären gründen in den ersten sechs monaten keine freigabe erhalte |supergri ich hoffe das wird diesmal ein guter 6 oder 7 pfünder,..,letztesmal hatten wir nur äußerst knapp die kilo-grenze übertroffen......*freuuuu*

Ansonsten hab ich mich mal bei moritz in der reste-ecke rumgetrieben und mich eingedeckt,..,als höhepunkt werd ich mal eine moritz-meeresrute mitbringen für schlappe 6,95 euronen und schauen wer nachgibt :wrack, rolle rute oder schultergelenk |supergri ....


wünsche allen teilnehmern schon mal viel spass beim warten und natürlich bei den vorbereitungen.....Gebt euch mühe ihr angel-köche !!!!!

gruss

noworkteam

15 TAGE
bis zur 
ESSEN-ANGELN-ESSEN-ANGELN-ESSEN-ANGELN-
-Ich kann nicht mehr-
WRACK-TOUR​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@all:

Oder soll ich statt Frikas 10 leckere Putenschnitzel mitbringen?

Dann haben wir ein wenig Abwechslung!!!

Ja, noch 15 Tage...wird bestimmt ne super Tour!

Köder sind bestellt? 

Congertour bin ich dabei...wenn der Termin paßt!

Grüsse


----------



## leuchtturm (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin Allerseits, 

das hört sich doch nach einer respektablen Ausfahrt an. Ich werfe noch ein paar Pfefferbeißer in die Runde. Dann haben wir alles dabei. 

Mag jemand KEINE Kümmerlinge.... |rolleyes  Bitte Bescheíd sagen. 

Wir freuen uns riesig und schneiden schon Kerben in die Ruten....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Also Kümmerling weiß nicht, ich brauch keinen, aber jedem das was er braucht  #6


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



> Wir freuen uns riesig und schneiden schon Kerben in die Ruten....


 
also ich hab nix von einer sollbruchstelle in der rute geschrieben, aber bitte wenn damit fängiger sein soll :m 

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Sonne Tour macht Hunger !!!

Man/n hat bei der Aufzählung der Köstlichkeiten noch meine Lioner-Wurscht vergessen !!! :m :m 


So wie ich vermute, hat meine Freundin wieder vergessen das ich auf Tour gehe, na ich werde Ihr das erst wieder zwei tage vorm Start erzählen, dann habe ich zwei tage was von dem langen Gesicht. :q :q :q 


Mitfahrgelegenheit !!!!|wavey: |wavey: 

Wie folgt.......Ich Reise Nachts nach Frankfurt 170-180 Kilometer....da werde ich auf Sputnik seinen Tanker umsatteln und 500 Kilometer mit ihn ins Gouda-Land Reisen. Dann werden wir Fischen bis der Arzt kommt und die Reise wieder nach Frankfurt antretten (Wenn wir nicht mehr können, dann wird in der Gaststätte genächtigt) und ich mache mich dann wieder auf den weg nach Saarbrücken...... 

Also eine ganz normale Tour.....#6 #6


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin 

du kannst ja noch eine tour nachtfischen dranhängen,..,überlege ich auch schon muss aber die toleranz meiner besseren hälfte abchecken..das wäre dann schon ne lange lange tour .....oder 

nachfischen (19:00 bis 1:00)

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Und was kostet das Nachtfischen noch einmal extra  ??|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo sputnik,

habe soeben 20 kümmerlinge für dich bei leuchtturm klar gemacht, deine angst zu :v soll schliesslich nicht unbegründet sein:q :q :q ....


spass beiseite:

45 €, wobei ich nicht weiss ob´s ein rabatt gibt ........

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kostet das Nachtfischen noch einmal extra  ??|kopfkrat



Bevor du Fragst was es Kostet, möchte ich gefragt werden ob ich das auch WILLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!! ICH WILLLLLLLLLLLLLl..........


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> 45 €, wobei ich nicht weiss ob´s ein rabatt gibt ........
> 
> gruss
> 
> ...




Wie ?????

Was ist da drinn ???? 

Und wo ???


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nachtfischen:

Wie ??? na nachfischen halt, laut website auf aal seezunge und was dir da halt sonst noch vor die backen schwimmt...

was ist da drin??? die fahrt mein guter,..,kein bauchtanz oder so,....

und wo?? gleich boot gleicher hafen,..kannst dein gerödel also direkt auf´m boot stehen lassen und dir kurz mal die füsse vertreten


mfg

noworkteam

PS @ Reisender es ist wohlgemerkt NACHTFISCHEN nicht NACKTFISCHEN....kleiner feiner unterscheid


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du Fragst was es Kostet, möchte ich gefragt werden ob ich das auch WILLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!! ICH WILLLLLLLLLLLLLl..........


 

Nur keine Panik Mike #6   wollte doch nur mal hören, was so etwas kostet, und ob es sich lohnt, da noch zu Angeln, den so etwas habe ich auch noch nicht mitgemacht !!! |kopfkrat   Auch weiß ich nicht welche Fische Nachts da beißen, hat mich halt nur einmal Interessiert, aber ich bin auch dabei wenn alle ja sagen !!!!!   Denn ich denke das Freßpaket wird so lange dicke halten !!!!!!!!  :q


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur keine Panik Mike #6 wollte doch nur mal hören, was so etwas kostet, und ob es sich lohnt, da noch zu Angeln, den so etwas habe ich auch noch nicht mitgemacht !!! |kopfkrat Auch weiß ich nicht welche Fische Nachts da beißen, hat mich halt nur einmal Interessiert, aber ich bin auch dabei wenn alle ja sagen !!!!! Denn ich denke das Freßpaket wird so lange dicke halten !!!!!!!! :q


 

Hmmmm !!!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Aber noch mal 45 Haken, das ist schon ganz schon viel Stahl.......|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  ........Also mein Freund Spuktnicht0180......:q wenn wir das machen, dann wird das nicht Hart, sondern schon weich.......Ich muß ja auch wieder am Montag ran (an die Arbeit) an den Busen der Lust.:m 

Boooohhhhh !!! Ich bin hin und her gerissen...


Oder Sputnik4711 wir nehmen die 45 Bleie und investieren das in eine Fahrt nach Fehmarn zum Dorschfischen in Herbst/Winter..........Du weißt ja das die Wohnung umsonst ist und wir nur Essen, Würmer und Sprit bezahlen müßen.

Aber wenn du es möchtest, bin ich natürlich dabei#6 #6 , und werde die nächsten Wochen denn Skinhead in der Laden Passage ablösen.


Wie sagt der Polizist zum Räuber !!! Warum haben Sie die Oma für 50 Cent Überfallen ???? Daraufhin der Räuber.......50 Cent hier und da, da kommt auch ganz schön was zusammen.:m :m :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Mike mir ist es egal wennste Gelüste hast, und wir uns nen tollen Fang davon versprechen, mir soll es recht sein !!! #6  Ich weiß halt nicht wie dort die Fischlein in der Nacht beißen  |kopfkrat   aber für des Geld was wir da an dem Tag lassen, möchte ich schon ein wenig Fisch haben, denn meine Freunde wissen alle Bescheid, und wollen doch zu mir zu einem Fischschlemmergrillabend kommen !!!!  Da brauche ich schon ein paar Filets !!!!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike mir ist es egal wennste Gelüste hast, und wir uns nen tollen Fang davon versprechen, mir soll es recht sein !!! #6 Ich weiß halt nicht wie dort die Fischlein in der Nacht beißen |kopfkrat aber für des Geld was wir da an dem Tag lassen, möchte ich schon ein wenig Fisch haben, denn meine Freunde wissen alle Bescheid, und wollen doch zu mir zu einem Fischschlemmergrillabend kommen !!!! Da brauche ich schon ein paar Filets !!!!!! |kopfkrat


 
1) Gelüste habe ich immer !!!! ....Auch wenn Nowerker keine Nackte Mädels für mich an Board hat.#q 

2) Nachts Beisst alles was ein Lutschmauel hat....( Außer Karpfen) #6 usw.

3) Und nun kommen wir zu deinen *Problem !!!* Und siehste !!! nun hast doch eins |uhoh: !!! Das Problem was Herr XXX angesprochen hat.
Tiefes Wasser heißt nicht gleich viele Fisch und Messer Stumpf vom Filetieren. Es kann auch sein das wir einen Fischhändler anfahren müßen um deine Gäste satt zu kriegen. 

4) Das Geld ist Egal !!!! Denn ich habe eh keins !!! :m Aber sollte ich ein Fisch mehr Fangen wie du !!! Werde ich meinen Fisch Opfern für deine Freunde.... #h #h 

5) Sputnik4711..... ich weiß bis heute nicht deinen Vornamen.....aber das macht nichts, denn du weißt ja auch nicht wie ich drauf bin.#6 #6 

PS: Ich wollte meine Mutter einladen, aber dafür ist nicht genug zum Essen on Board






|good: |good: Hast du gut geschrieben Mike !!!!

Ich weiß, und nun werden alle anderen denken du hast einen am Deckel .......macht nichts, denn ich habe einen ANGELSCHEIN|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

[5) Sputnik4711..... ich weiß bis heute nicht deinen Vornamen.....aber das macht nichts, denn du weißt ja auch nicht wie ich drauf bin.#6 #6 




Hallo Mike hast Du schon einmal versucht im öffentlichen Profil nachzusehen !!!! |kopfkrat Das wäre doch mal eine Idee !!! #6 Oder ??!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> [5) Sputnik4711..... ich weiß bis heute nicht deinen Vornamen.....aber das macht nichts, denn du weißt ja auch nicht wie ich drauf bin.#6 #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch meistens immer Gelogen !!! Genau so wie, was, mann, fängt....:m :m OK !!! So ist das im Por..o Forum so.:q :q 

OK !!! ich werde es Glauben !!! RALF......#6 #6 #6 

Sag mal RALF....(das ist gut) Brauchst du noch was an Geflochten ???? Ich habe noch 300 Meter.........noch nie gebraucht.:m


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> , möchte ich schon ein wenig Fisch haben, denn meine Freunde wissen alle Bescheid, und wollen doch zu mir zu einem Fischschlemmergrillabend kommen !!!! Da brauche ich schon ein paar Filets !!!!!! |kopfkrat


 

Nur mal die Frage, wie vielen hat du es gesagt ?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Naja das ist gar nicht so einfach, ich bin in einem Gartenverein seit 3 Jahren, und da fällt es schon mal auf wenn ich am Wochenende nicht da bin :c   und dann fragen die schon wo ich war, tja und dann sage ich wo ich war oder hin fahre, und wenn die sehen, wenn ich meinen Grill anschmeiße, und das ich mal keine Steaks / Würste drauflege, tja dann ist es Fisch, und dann wollen doch alle meine Garten Nachbarn zum Essen kommen !!! :c    Da muß ich schon schauen das noch ein Filet für mich übrig bleibt  |uhoh: den guter Fisch ist begehrt, da ich ja auch eine spanische Frau habe, und die essen mehr Fisch wie Fleisch, aber ich brauche ab und zu halt mal auch ein richtiges STEAK :q LEGGER LEGGER mjam mjam, aber im Sommer grille ich halt auch gerne mal Fisch, muß ja nicht immer gedünstet sein !!!
Also ich denke mal so 10 bis 15 Leute / Freunde wissen schon Bescheid wo ich am 22 bin !!!!
Aber egal, darf halt jeder mal abbeißen, wenn es nicht zum Filet langt !!!! |kopfkrat 
Aber keine Angst ich heiße wirklich Ralf  #6   Du weißt doch Lügen bringt nicht viel / außer vielleicht viel Ärger, das habe ich jedenfalls als kleines Kind gelernt !!!!!!!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das ist gar nicht so einfach, ich bin in einem Gartenverein seit 3 Jahren, und da fällt es schon mal auf wenn ich am Wochenende nicht da bin :c und dann fragen die schon wo ich war, tja und dann sage ich wo ich war oder hin fahre, und wenn die sehen, wenn ich meinen Grill anschmeiße, und das ich mal keine Steaks / Würste drauflege, tja dann ist es Fisch, und dann wollen doch alle meine Garten Nachbarn zum Essen kommen !!! :c Da muß ich schon schauen das noch ein Filet für mich übrig bleibt |uhoh: den guter Fisch ist begehrt, da ich ja auch eine spanische Frau habe, und die essen mehr Fisch wie Fleisch, aber ich brauche ab und zu halt mal auch ein richtiges STEAK :q LEGGER LEGGER mjam mjam, aber im Sommer grille ich halt auch gerne mal Fisch, muß ja nicht immer gedünstet sein !!!
> Also ich denke mal so 10 bis 15 Leute / Freunde wissen schon Bescheid wo ich am 22 bin !!!!
> Aber egal, darf halt jeder mal abbeißen, wenn es nicht zum Filet langt !!!! |kopfkrat
> Aber keine Angst ich heiße wirklich Ralf #6 Du weißt doch Lügen bringt nicht viel / außer vielleicht viel Ärger, das habe ich jedenfalls als kleines Kind gelernt !!!!!!! |kopfkrat


 

Hast du ja nett Geschrieben.... Gartenverein.....Kann man/n nicht auch Blumen Essen ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Na wie auch immer.....bekommen die 220 Leute bestimmt noch was zum Essen.....Spätesten dann wenn die Kühlcontainer aus Dänemark kommen.:m :m :m


----------



## Reisender (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ich bin grade etwas Irretiert !!!!|supergri 

3 Member haben wir !!!#6 

Wer ist denn noch dabei ???????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

menno leute ihr habt um diese uhrzeit noch probleme....

ich werd mir die doppel-tour wohl nicht gönnen können,.., muss am sonntag wieder zurück sein, und wenn ich um 1:00 uhr anlege bin ich ca. um 4 / 5 Uhr at home und der lütte springt mir um 6:00 uhr ins gesicht,..,ich denke das schaff ich nicht ,..., ich würde wirklich gerne ist aber schon so recht lang der tag,.., das würde mich die woche ganz schon raushauen,,.., aber ich hab´s ja auch leicht, weil ich hab schon mein 2tagestour-ticket in der tasche  kann da ja mal schauen was nachts so beisst....

sputnik: wir sagen leo dem skipper er soll mal so zwischendurch nach markelen ausschauen, die sind doch prima zum grillen...
grusss

noworkteam

macht mal ihre beiden ich bin ja schon gespannt


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Nowork jetzt stell dich mal nicht so Mädchenhaft an :q  wie ich gesehen habe kommst du ja aus Düsseldorf das ist doch gar net so weit, was soll ich den sagen, und kennste nicht das Sprichwort :
Was dich nicht tötet macht dich nur noch Härter !!!! 
Ich denke Du wolltest ein Indianer sein und nicht ne Scow :q :q :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> menno leute ihr habt um diese uhrzeit noch probleme....
> 
> 
> HiHi
> ...


----------



## Reisender (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ja die Probleme !!!#q 

Mein Problem ist nur das ich Angst habe das der Olle Kutter untergeht wenn wir ihn mal eben 2 Tonnen Dorsch auf die Planken legen.:m :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste !! Nun hast du ein Problem ......denn das Fläschchen Bier habe ich mir nun vorsichtshalber mal auf meine Ruten graviert um es nicht zu Vergessen.:m :m :m


 

Hab mal bei uns in die gelben Seiten geschaut,
da gibt es einen Graveur in der Nähe.  

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

DAS WORT ZUM SONNTAG:

13 TAGE !!!#6 ​

gruss

noworkteam​


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

ICH FREU MICH ICH FREU MICH  !!!!!!!




















​


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hat einer von euch eigendlich auch eine Videokamara ?? Ich hätte gerne Laufende Bilder von euch !!! Wie hir hin und her lauft um bei mir und Sputnik4711 die Dorsche vom Haken löst:m :m  sie Felitiert und Einfriert.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Kein Problem Mike, meine DigiCam kann auch filmen !!!


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem Mike, meine DigiCam kann auch filmen !!!


 
Na solang die anderen auch damit umgehen können, ist es mir egal.:q :q In Übrigen kann meine Digi auch Video machen, aber nur 2 Minuten, dann ist sie am Grund der Nordsee.:m :m  Oder ich kann sie für 40 € noch am Board verkaufen !!! (muß ich nun das Board fragen ob ich das darf ??)

Och das du dich so freust, ist doch klasse !!! ich habe schon mal alle Fischhändler auf unseren Weg zurück bei Googel gesucht.#6 

Wann kommen deine Gäste denn zum Schlemmen ????


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

*YUPPIEDUPPIEDU !!!!!*
*NOCH 12 Tage*
*und der Rest von Heute*

*http://hotbar.com/scripts/utils/banner.asp?InstallDURL=des:en/emoticons1&requestor=shn233 

 

 *


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

DAS WORT ZUM MONTAG:

11 TAGE !!!#6 ​

gruss

noworkteam​


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von euch eigendlich auch eine Videokamara ??


 
ich bring meine sony cam mit,..,da wir sowieso keine bisse und fische haben, filme ich durch die gegend...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

also ich würde sagen:

10 TAGE noch
​zeit das ganze gelumpe schon mal zusammen zustellen

noworkteam

​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...ja man sollte langsam anfangen...

...aber dieses Wochenende geht es nochmal zum Aalangeln nach Ostfriesland...

...und dann aber..smile

grüsse


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo stefan,

da wünsche ich dir aber viel spass, und wenn du schon in der nähe der nordsee bist, kannst du ja schon mal mit dem anfüttern beginnen:q ..

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Sappeur (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo, Jan. Hi, Board.
Wie ich sehe, hast du das Schiff ja schon fast voll.
Schade das es mit uns 3 Leuten nicht geklappt hat. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
Wir nehmen uns jetzt einfach mal einen Kutter und gehen dann auf "Makrelenjagd".
Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.
Laßt noch was für die Anderen übrig.
Gruß Joschi.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Nowork, kannste buedde schon mal die Adresse, einschreiben, wo der Treffpunkt wäre, Büddde genaue Anschrift, das ich mal nachsehen kann, wo des genau liegt, und ob ich des in mein Navi auch drinne habe, und nett das ich in Polen raus komme


----------



## Reisender (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nowork, kannste buedde schon mal die Adresse, einschreiben, wo der Treffpunkt wäre, Büddde genaue Anschrift, das ich mal nachsehen kann, wo des genau liegt, und ob ich des in mein Navi auch drinne habe, und nett das ich in Polen raus komme




WIR WIR WIR nicht in Polen raus kommen.........:z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Wo bleibt die Adresse : 

 noch 
9 Tage und ich weiß nicht ob ich die Adresse im Navi habe !!!!
Mike wir kommen in Polen raus !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

nabend sputnik,

wie lange brauchst du denn um´s navi zu programmieren ???#6 

fragen über fragen ....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

ich wollte nicht programieren wollte nur nachsehen ob ich die Adresse drinnen habe, ansonsten muß ich doch nen PC Ausdruck machen


----------



## Michael J. (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo zusammen,

das passt jetzt nicht zu 100% hier rein,aber bei der anderen Charter-Umfrage mit der Big-Marlin am 28. Oktober ließt wahrscheinlich keiner mehr mit,deshalb kommts hier rein: 

Wäre da noch ein Platz frei auf der Big-Marlin?Würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen!
PN an noworkteam is auch schon raus,aber bis jetzt keine Antwort...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Michael, ich glaube die andere Tour am 28.10 ist auch schon voll, da fahre ich und der Mike auch mit, aber das kann dir auch nur Nowork sagen, aber ich denke die Tour ist voll !!!!


----------



## Michael J. (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Guten Morgen,



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael, ich glaube die andere Tour am 28.10 ist auch schon voll, da fahre ich und der Mike auch mit, aber das kann dir auch nur Nowork sagen, aber ich denke die Tour ist voll !!!!



nowork hat mir geschrieben,die Tour am 28.10 ist voll.
Aber ich steh auch der Nachrückerliste an erster Stelle,in der Hoffnung das immer noch einer abspringt.:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück, sollte es mal klappen, und du kannst mit, kannst du bei mir zusteigen !!! 


http://promos.hotbar.com/promos/promodll.dll?RunPromo&El=em;&SG=&RAND=75058&partner=hbtools


----------



## Reisender (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike wir kommen in Polen raus !!!!



Macht nichts !!!

Etwas Polnisch kann ich auch......und Zigaretten sind da auch billiger.:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

*Was soll ich sagen*

*Noch 7 Tage*



Die Freude steigt, Euch alle einmal kennenzulernen !!!
Für mich wird es das 1ste mal sein, an der Nordsee Angeln zu dürfen, des wird bestimmt super goil !!!


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> *Was soll ich sagen*
> 
> *Noch 7 Tage*
> 
> ...


 

Ich muß dich Entebüschen Ralf !!!!!

Wir Fischen nicht an der Nordsee.......sondern vom Schnellsten Boot der Küste in der Nordsee. |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Und im übrigen !!!



@noworkteam


Herzlichen Glühstrumpf du alte Schartulle.......|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 


Hier noch mal mein Geschenk an dich !!!! Ich hoffe du hast auch Laauuutttteeeesprecher....   


http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370041133&.catu=/browse/Geburtstag/Humorvoll/


Viel Gesundheit und immer einen Krummen Haken in der Tasche/Hose.....na ja und so.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Michael J. (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Abend,



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück, sollte es mal klappen, und du kannst mit, kannst du bei mir zusteigen !!!
> 
> 
> http://promos.hotbar.com/promos/promodll.dll?RunPromo&El=em;&SG=&RAND=75058&partner=hbtools



dein Angebot behalte ich im Hinterkopf,danke!:m 

@ nowork

Auch von mir ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG und ALLZEIT DICKE FISCHE|birthday: 

@ alle Mitfahrer,die am 22.7 starten:

Viel Spaß auf der Tour!Ich mach jetzt ersteinmal bis 23.7 Angelurlaub#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nowork auch von mir 














Wir sehen uns !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

besten dank für die glückwünsche...


nun nur noch bis zum samstag warten und ab geht der fisch ...

morgen kommt die info , wo und wann treffpunkt ist....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Nächste Woche um die Zeit, ist des Boot schon so voll mit Fisch das des Boot zu kentern droht !! 
Was soll ich sagen : 



Noch 6 Tage

​


----------



## BennyO (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ich wünsche euch dann auch mal ein dickes petri für den kommenden Samstag


Gruß Benny


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Wer Kömmt eigentlich nün alles Mütt ?????

Ich muß noch los um mein Gutschein ein zu Lösen......werde mir eine EINTAGSROLLE zulegen.|supergri |supergri  Für mehr reicht die Gespendete Kohle nicht aus. Und für die Drills in der Nordsee wird sie ausreichen. 

Ralf ....ich habe schon Heringe bestellt !! Ich hoffe nur das die auch Rechtzeitig geliefert werden. Ich habe mal einen anderen Dealer versucht. Wenn der Grütze baut, dann habe ich auch noch einen anderen in der Hinterhand :m :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hier Hier Hier ----- Ich komm mit !!


 



*ich bin schon rüchtisch uffgeregt !!!!*


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Oh Gott !!!|scardie: |scardie: 

Was ist das für ein Irrer ........|uhoh: 

Ich glaube der Fährt die Strecke nicht in 3-4 Stunden, sondern in 1.5 Stunden. Ich muß noch mal sehen ob meine Lebensversicherungen alle Bezahlt sind und die Richtigen Namen der Begünstigten eingetragen.#6 


Immer Ruhig bleiben Brauner !!! Wir Fahren doch nur Fischen.....und nicht nach Berlin deinen 6er im Lotto ab holen. Wir werden es schon machen.....hast du Herztabletten dabei ??? Wenn nicht, ich bringe dir mal welche mit.:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@noworkteam: Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag wünsche Ich!

*Noch 5 Tage! *


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*







wolkig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wolkig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wolkigTemperatur 

 20 °C 23 °C 21 °C - Minimum17°C, gefühlt wie *12 °C* - Maximum24°C, gefühlt wie *26 °C* - Wassertemperatur*16°C*Niederschlag 

 - Risiko 10 % 20 % 20 % - Menge0 mm/TagWind 

 - Richtung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




West
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




West
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nord-West - Geschwindigkeit 19 km/h 24 km/h 24 km/h - Stärke 3 bft 4 bft 4 bft - Böen k.A. k.A. k.A.Luftdruck 

 1015 hPa 1016 hPa 1017 hPaRelative Feuchte 

 83 % 69 % 73 %

Zwar ein bißchen durcheinander...aber sieht doch ganz gut aus für Samstag mit dem Wind!


----------



## noworkteam (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

na dann wollen wir hoffen das es sich wirklich ein wenig abkühlt, ..., 35 grad ist eigentlich nicht so meine welt...

ps danke für die glückwünsche


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

nabend zusammen und alleine.

So heute mal die abschliessenden Fragen:

Wer will Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, wer will / wird direkt nach Stellendam durchfahren...???

Bestehen noch Fragen bezüglich der Buffetplanung ??

------------------------------
Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Noworkteam:
4 Personen (Wagen voll), könnte höchstens als pace-car vorab düsen...
(Treffpunkt)

Raststätte Geismühle Ost (Fahrtrichtung Nord)





BABA57 FahrtrichtungNord 
Ort47809 Krefeld
Streckenkilometer76.0
Uhrzeit: 3:15 max: 3:30 Uhr 

Buffet: Eine Kiste Getränke (Cola / Fanta / Sprite Mix), zu essen wird es ja anscheinend genug geben...
-------------------------------------------

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Nowork,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir die A 40 in Richtung Stellendamm durch fahren werden !!
Ich würde sagen da ich von der A 3 komme und ich nicht 5 mal die Autobahn wechseln möchte, das wir uns auf der

*A 40 / Rastplatz Tomm Heide / km 275,5 treffen zu nem Kaffee d**er Rastplatz liegt kurz vor der Abfahrt AS Wankum 3*

Aber nur wenn der Mike ( Reisender ) dafür ist, ansonsten werde ich mit Mike den ich mit bringe durchfahren bis Stellendam !! #c 

Mitbringen werde ich 1 Kiste Radler, ein paar frische Bugettes Frikadellen oder Pfefferbeißer / Mettwürstchen entscheide ich wenn ich sehe was die anderen mit bringen, muß ja nix doppelt sein !!!


----------



## noworkteam (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

wo liegt denn der rastplatz ich such mir ein wolf, und wenn ich google kommen da nur so komische "autobahnsex treffpunkt"-links...???;+ ;+ ;+ 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Kurz vor der Abfahrt Wankum gib das mal ein


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> wo liegt denn der rastplatz ich such mir ein wolf, und wenn ich google kommen da nur so komische "autobahnsex treffpunkt"-links...???;+ ;+ ;+
> 
> gruss
> 
> noworkteam


 
Heieieißßßßer Treffpunkt !!! Vor dem Fischen noch mal schnell die Würmer Baden, ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt....|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@Sputnik4711


Wir können Anhalten wo du möchtest um Kaffee zu Trinken !!!! 
Du bist der Fahrer und bestimmst wann Pause ist und wann ich Jürgen Würgen kann und darf.#6 #6 #6 #6 

Mir ist das egal wo wir uns Unterwegs Treffen .........

Ich bringe Schnitzel und Brötchen mit !!!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Was heißer Treffpunkt, mann da kommt doch sowieso nur heiße Luft raus !!!



Mike wann biste Freitach bei mir !???


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Eins ist ganz klar !!!

Wenn ich nun mal die genaue anzahl der Mitreisenden bekommen würde, dann hätte ich den vorteil die genaue menge der Schnitzel zu bestimmen.#h #h


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißer Treffpunkt, mann da kommt doch sowieso nur heiße Luft raus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike wann biste Freitach bei mir !???


 

Mann sollte nicht von sich auf andere schließen !!!!#h #h Nicht um sonst ist auch meine Name Reisender von anderen sachen abgeleitet :k 


Ich dachte so an 24 Uhr zur Geisterstunde, dann erschrecke ich nicht so wenn ich dich in natura kennen lerne.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Also ich komme uff jedenfall mit Mike


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

So ich muß mal schnell einen neuen Fred aufmachen !!! Denn VW in Kassel braucht Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

wie neuen Fred, ok 00:00 Uhr ist ok, kann auch früher sein, aber bitte nicht klingeln anrufen, den mein Baby schläft evtl





http://promos.hotbar.com/promos/promodll.dll?RunPromo&El=em;&SG=&RAND=73583&partner=hbtools


----------



## Reisender (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> wie neuen Fred, ok 00:00 Uhr ist ok, kann auch früher sein, aber bitte nicht klingeln anrufen, den mein Baby schläft evtl


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor !!! ;+ ;+  AHHHH hattest du schon mal geschrieben......wenn ich von der Autobahn komme soll ich anrufen und nicht an der Tür Klingeln. #6 #6 #6 

werde ich mir merken !!! Also werde ich an die Fenster Klopfen und schreiend ums Haus laufen.#q :q :q :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@all: werde wohl schon Freitagabend fahren, und dann im Auto pennen...besser als gar nicht zu schlafen! 01.00 aufstehen ist nämlich gar nicht meine Zeit! 

@noworkteam: Wie fährst Du immer? Über die 3?

Gruß

P.S.: Bringe Schnitzel und Nudelsalat mit!


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo stefan...

ihr beide fahrt also durch...warum auch nicht. den liegeplatz am hafen kennst du ??

ich fahre immer A57 und dann nachher richtung rotterdam

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Noch mal !!!

Wie viele Leute sind wir denn nun ????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

für den reisenden : 10 leute


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@nowork! Nein den Liegeplatz kenne ich nicht! Ist das denn schwer zu finden?


----------



## leuchtturm (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin nowokteam, 

endlich bin ich wieder online. 

Wir würden gern mit Euch bzw. hinter Euch her fahren, damit wir uns mitten in der Nacht das Suchen des Kahns sparen. 

Wir kommen mit zwei Personen aus Dortmund und bringen Pfefferbeißer Tortellinisalat (oder etwas vergleichbares) mit. Sind eingentlich Pappteller und Gabeln oder gutes Porzellan vorhanden ? Oder soll sich jeder selbst darum kümmern?

Alles weitere per PN. 

.... nur noch 3 Tage....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Leuchtturm, hier wäre ein guter Treffpunkt, habe ich gecheckt liegt für mich / Reisender und Nowork + Anhang gut auf dem Weg !!!
Die Route habe ich mir auf Map & Guide angesehen, da könnten wir uns alle Treffen !!!
Wenn Ihr mir eine Fax Nr. per PN oder hier im Tread sendet, faxe ich Euch die Route und Treffpunkt zu !!!
Vergeßt aber nicht Eure Postleitzahl und evtl. Str. mit anzugeben, dann faxe ich Route von Eurer Haustür ab, ist doch selbstverständlich !!!















WAS SOLL ICH NOCH SAGEN

Noch 3 Tage


und der Rest von Heute

			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nowork,
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir die A 40 in Richtung Stellendamm durch fahren werden !!
> Ich würde sagen da ich von der A 3 komme und ich nicht 5 mal die Autobahn wechseln möchte, das wir uns auf der
> ...


 
​


----------



## Sappeur (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hi,Noworkteam und ihr Anderen ! 
Wir fahren morgenfrüh mit 3 Personen nach Stellendam und fahren dann am Donnerstag mit der 
Mijntje auf Makrele raus. http://www.zeesportvisserijmijntje.nl/
Muß nur noch ein vernünftiges Hotel dort finden.
Werde Donnerstag Abends mal einen kleinen Bericht reinsetzen.
Euch "Zehn" wünsche ich jetzt schon viel Spaß und einen guten Fang.#6 
Bis dann mal. Gruß Joschi.


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin,

die persönlichen daten sowie die köderbestellung wurden soeben dem skipper zugemailt.

gruss

noworkteam...


will jemand doch noch mehr köder bestellen, bitte heute posten, damit das dann noch klappt


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...wenn du für mich 2 mal Wattwurm 1 mal Muschel und 1 mal Ringler bestellt hast sollte das passen!

Wie finde ich das im Hafen denn am Besten?


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Der hafen und der genaue treffpunkt als pic....


oder wer auf der website nachschaun möchte:

http://www.happy-fisherman.nl/route.htm

gruss

noworkteam

Stefan hab es genau so für euch bestellt


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Jungs !!!

Ich bitte euch doch eure Mützen/Kappen nicht zu vergessen !!! Wenn Klara scheit wie Irre, dann wird schnell der erste Dorsch Größer und Größer....und einige sehen vielleicht auch noch Eisberge auf der See ziehen..|supergri |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...ja ne Mütze wird wohl unerläßlich sein...

...keine Lust auf nen dicken Kopf...

...und phantasieren...da gibt es andere Sachen 

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Jungs, mal so ne Frage am Rande, beißen eigentlich die Fischis bei dieser Trophenhitze !!??


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja ne Mütze wird wohl unerläßlich sein...
> 
> ...keine Lust auf nen dicken Kopf...
> 
> ...




Da hast du recht !!!

Und wenn ich bedenke das dann noch einer die Meerjungfrau sieht, ins Wasser springt und wir ihn wieder mit unseren Ruten raus holen müßen...ne ne ne |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:  Da braucht er nur mal von der 50er Mono abrutschen und mit seinen Auge am Drilling hängen bleiben !!! Und für solche seichten Drills sind bei besten willen unsere Montagen nicht ausgelegt.|supergri


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs, mal so ne Frage am Rande, beißen eigentlich die Fischis bei dieser Trophenhitze !!?? (QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wenn nicht !!!#q #q
> ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...das sollte den Fischen im Wasser egal sein...gerade in der Tiefe wo wir angeln wird das schon passen!

Aber garantieren kann man, wie immer beim Angeln, leider gar nichts!

We will see.......................


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

fische oder keine fische ????

fragen über fragen....

vielleicht kommt ja auf der fahrt noch ein makrelen-schwarm vorbei....

wir schon irgendwie passen....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@noworkteam: Eine Frage noch zur Anfahrt! Ist Stellendam auf der Autobahn ab Rotterdam ausgeschildert?  

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo stefan, natürlich nicht das wäre doch zu einfach |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@nowork: das ist schlecht...naja irgendwie werde ich es finden !

Oder hast Du vll. ne super Anfahrtbeschreibung? Smile


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @nowork: das ist schlecht...naja irgendwie werde ich es finden !
> 
> Oder hast Du vll. ne super Anfahrtbeschreibung? Smile


 



Hallo Steffan. gib mir mal deine Postleitzahl und Str. und wennste hast eine Fax Nr. dann faxe ich dir ne gute Wegbeschreibung, oder wir Mike & Ich treffen uns auf der Autobahn zu nem Kaffe, und ich habe Navi dabei, und fahren dann zusammen weiter#6 ​


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Stefan, Fax ist unterwegs, daß wäre die kürzeste Strecke für dich ganze 380 Km, wennste noch was benötigst oder etwas größer gedruckt gib einfach Bescheid, aber ich denke das müßte langen !!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Vielen Dank Ralf!

Komme damit bestimmt klar, super Beschreibung!

Vielleicht sollten ein paar leute die Handynummern per PM austauschen...nur für den Fall

gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Leutz, also ich wollte jetzt mal den Vorschlag machen, wer möchte, und noch Lust auf einen Kaffee hat, das wir uns um 03:00 Uhr auf der Raststätte Tomm Heide auf der A 40 treffen, und dann gemeinsam weiterfahren, für die Boardis, die kein Navi haben !!
Bin auch gerne bereit Euch eine Anfahrtbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt zu faxen, wenn Ihr mir eine Fax Nr. per PN schickt.

Von der Raststätte Tomm Heide sind es dann noch ca. 220 Km bis Stellendamm, ich denke das ist ja in 3 Std. zu schaffen, bis das Boot ausläuft !!!

Bitte hier ins Board, die Nachricht, wer sich an der Raststätte treffen will, dem Schicke ich dann per PN meine Handy Nr. damit wir uns nicht verfehlen, falls einer doch etwas später kommen sollte, zwecks anruf !!!!

Also dann packt mal Eure Sachen !!!! In 48 Std sehen wir uns !!


----------



## noworkteam (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Sind um 3:00 Uhr da

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Sappeur (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo Freunde.
Hatte Euch ja versprochen einen kleinen Bericht zu schicken von unserer Makrelentour von Stellendam aus.
Wahnsinn!!
Waren ja gestern schon angereist und haben uns den Hafen, den Kutter usw. angesehen.
Billige Unterkunft in Stellendam für 19,50 € p.P. haben wir auch über den VVV bekommen.
So, heute Morgen um 5.00 aufgestanden, gefrühstückt und dann ab in den Hafen.
Guten Platz hinten bekommen und um 7.30 Uhr gings ab.
Wir haben dann mit 3 Personen, mein Vater (69 J.) ich, (46 J.)
und meinem Sohn (17 J. erste mal auf einem Kutter ) 306 Makrelen gezogen. ( Ich selber habe so gut wie garnicht geangelt, weil ich immer ein Auge auf meinen Sohn geworfen habe, und Ihm natürlich auch beim lösen der Fische geholfen habe.) Also ein rundum guter und fischreicher Fang.
Der Skipper (Tonie) hat sinngemäß folgendes in sein Logbuch geschrieben: (Hier nachzulesen= http://www.zeesportvisserijmijntje.nl/ unter Logboek )
 Abfahrt 7.35 zurück um 14,40 Uhr. komplett mit Makrelen voll.Zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr zwischen dem Möven gehalten, die Leute konnten keine Makrelen mehr sehen.(Deswegen sind wir auch schon so früh wieder rein. Sind mit der Zeit zum Schlachten kaum hingekommen!)Ein Wetter zum träumen.

Und da hat er Recht! Ich mag jetzt auch erstmal keine Makrelen mehr sehen.
Bis eben noch alles versorgt.

Ich wünsche Euch allen am Sonntag einen eben so guten Erfolg beim Wrackangeln.
Wegen dem Wetter (Hitze) solltet Ihr Euch keine Gedanken machen.
Gruß Sappeur,
hoffe das ich beim nächsten Mal vielleicht mal mitfahren kann.
Also Petri Heil.
Und viel Spaß.#6


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin, es dreht sich nur noch um stunden ...

nur zur info 

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Jeap....nur noch um Stunden...#h 

Denke wir werden um 22.30 in Stellendam sein und uns dann ein Plätzchen zum  Schlafen suchen....Notfalls im Auto!


gruß


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

:q Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich nach Norwegen Fahre....habe meine 18er Geflochtene auf meine neue Rolle gespult und 15er auf die andere !!! Und auch Zwei Ruten eingepackt !! Eine Fette Rute mit Rollring und eine Hecht Rute......7 Kilo Blei, 10 Drillinge, Wirbel die 16 KG Tragen,  Haufen Gummis und Fette Dorschhaken.......Ich glaube ich werde der erste sein der son Wrack wieder an die Oberfläche holt.:q :q


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Jeap....nur noch um Stunden...#h
> 
> Denke wir werden um 22.30 in Stellendam sein und uns dann ein Plätzchen zum  Schlafen suchen....Notfalls im Auto!
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt ja schon mal die Ladeluken öffnen und 3 Tonnen Eis vorbereiten. Und schaut mal ob die Drei Kühlcontainer aus Dänemark auch schon da sind.#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@reisender: Ja das werde ich machen#6 ...aber Kühlcontainer#c ...ein Kühlschiff liegt dann im Hafen!:q


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @reisender: Ja das werde ich machen#6 ...aber Kühlcontainer#c ...ein Kühlschiff liegt dann im Hafen!:q




Das Kühlschiff, liegt ja immer Lenkseits von uns !!! #6 

Wir machen das so wie beim Tunfisch Angeln.......so wird der Fang gleich fachgerecht versorgt. 


Was nimmt man eigendlich zum Makrellen Fischen ???? 
Haken und Heringsfetzen ???
Oder auch Gummis....???


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin Jungs, jetzt ist es ja fast soweit, mit den Dorschen sieht es wohl schlecht aus, bei dieser Hitze, und die anderen haben über 300 Makrelen zu 4t gefangen, naja Dorsch wäre mir ja lieber, aber habt ihr alle auch Eure Sonnencreme eingepackt, das Wetter erdrückt ja einen !!!!! 


http://promos.hotbar.com/promos/promodll.dll?RunPromo&El=em;&SG=&RAND=34894&partner=hbtools


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...macht euch mal keinen Kopf mit den Dorschen...und wenn kein Dorsch, dann vll. Wolfsbarsch! Aber warum sollten Sie nicht an den Wracks stehen...die Hitze hat vll. Auswirkungen auf die Fische im Süßwasser...aber nicht die im Salzwasser!

Und in der Tiefe sowieso uninteressant!

Das wird schon....

@reisender: Makrelenpatanoster nimmt man da...soll ich dir welche mitbringen???


Nochmal an alle!

*Welche Gewichte bei den Bleien nehmt ihr mit?*

Will nicht nen Rückenschaden haben:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...morgen werden wir fast "Ententeich" haben...10 km/h Wind!

Morgen Abend soll es Gewitter geben...aber wir sind ja um kurz nach 16.00 wieder im Hafen!


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Makrelenpatanoster habe ich noch nie gehabt !!!

Kannst mir mal 2 Stück mit bringen bitte !!!


@Sputnik4711

nun mach dir mal keinen Dick Kopf !! Der Dorsch ist bestimmt da......die anderen waren ja auf Makrellen aus und nicht auf Dorsch.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...bringe ich dir mit! No prob...

@noworkteam: reichen Bleie bis 400g?????


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hallo stefan,

bei wenig drift und keinen wellen sollten doch auch kleinere geschosse passen... ich pack mir noch ruten bis wg 200g ein....und bleie bis 570g (zum erschlagen wenn die fische nicht beissen wollen)..


gruss

noworkteam


ich bring auch mal einen der sagenumworbenen butt-löffel mit,.., vielleicht gibt´s ja suppe beim buffet :q


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Also ich nehme Pilker der 60g, 80g, 100g, 150g, 200g, 300g mit.....wenn keine oder nur leichte Drifft ist, dann reichen auch die kleinen aus. Ein Paar andere Bleie habe ich auch noch zum Naturköder schleppen dabei.....

Das muß reichen wenn nicht !! Dann schnall ich mir Sputnik an die Schnur und las ihn Tauchen..:q :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...alles klar...wird schon klappen#6


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

wir sollten eventuell mal beim skipper anfragen, welche zuladung der pott hat, nicht das jetzt alle soviel blei mitschleppen, das der kahn nach betreten noch im hafen sinkt .....:q .....


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten eventuell mal beim skipper anfragen, welche zuladung der pott hat, nicht das jetzt alle soviel blei mitschleppen, das der kahn nach betreten noch im hafen sinkt .....:q .....
> 
> 
> gruss
> ...




Wrackfischen im Hafen .........Geile sache.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Des wird schon, also alle hier im Board posten wer Morgen Früh / heut Nacht um 03:00 Uhr an der Raststätte Tomm Heide ist zwecks gemeinsamer Weiterfahrt, bis jetzt weiß ich nur das Nowork da ist, also frühzeitig melden nicht das wir einen vergessen !!!!


----------



## leuchtturm (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin Sputnik, 

wir kommen auch um 3:00 Uhr zur Raststätte Tomm Heide. Meine Handy Nummer habe ich Dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo zusammen

Soeben hat mich happy fisherman angerufen, leider muss ich euch folgendes mitteilen::c :c :c :c 




Die Fahrt findet leider wegen der hohen Temperaturen und dem brutalem Sonnenschein definitiv statt, ihr könnt also leider nicht ausschlafen und euer Frühstück im Garten geniessen..


Happy Fisherman verriet mir auch das mit dieser Tour eine Premiere stattfindet,.., na da kann man ja gespannt sein;+ ;+ ,.., ihr jedenfalls, ich weiss ja schon welche ....|supergri nur weiss ich nicht welche Folgen das haben kann...wird...|supergri |supergri 

Gruss#h 
Noworkteam

der jetzt erstmal sein gelümpe zusammenpackt


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...jetzt mal raus mit der Sprache...


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

stefan, nix mit angeln (gebiet, fisch etc.)....

ps wir müssen auch nicht rudern, soviel sei verraten...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## leuchtturm (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@nowork

gibts das Eis schon während der Ausfahrt ? Sonst müssen wir noch was vorbereiten ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...das muß es eigentlich während der Ausfahrt geben...sonst ist der Fisch nämlich gar wenn wir zurück im Hafen sind!

Was bereitet ihr denn vor wenn es es nicht gibt?


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Thema EIS:

Fiherman hat mir beim Telefonat mitgeteilt das Köder und EIS klargehen,..,

Des Anglers Logik sagt: Das Eis muss schon bei Ausfahrt an Bord sein,.., weil wo kommt es denn sonst her ????

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

so ich habe alles zusammen gepackt !!!

Nur habe ich jetzt ein Problem !!!! Ich finde meine 20 Dorschvorfächer nicht mehr....die müßen irgendwo im Auto sein, aber WO ????? Ich werde Irre im Kopf....#q #q  Ich muß heute abend noch mal nachsehen....Wenn die kiste nicht so voll wäre, hätte ich sie bestimmt schon gefunden.:v  Wo ist der Scheiß nur ????Hatte mir Extra alles zu meinen 40 Jährigen gewünscht und auch bekommen.....;+  Irgendwo müßen die sachen sein.......



So nun werde ich die Schnitzelbraten.........Matjes und Würste habe ich auch noch gekauft. Ach und ein Paar Frikos für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch auch noch...


RALF !!!!! Ich habe 1 Kilo Heringe und ein Großes Paket Sardienen besorgt, Die Tintenfische waren groß wie Fußbälle....die habe ich liegen gelassen. Aber die Heringe sind Klasse...


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

nowork wünschte allen eine gute anreise...sehen uns in neun stunden...


gruss


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Danke !!!#h #h #h 


Schnitzel sind Fertig !!! Nun werde ich noch mal nach meinen Dorschvorfächern schauen ......die müßen irgendwo sein.   Ansonsten muß ich auf der Reise noch welche basteln.


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

blei und vorfaächer hat leo zu guten preisen an bord


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> blei und vorfaächer hat leo zu guten preisen an bord


 

Jo !!! und ich habe für 1000€ Material in meinen Tanker und finde die Vorfächer nicht.....#q  das macht mich :r :r :r :r :r  

Hatte schon mal zum Umzug mein Kombi beladen mit all meinen Angeln und anderen Zeugs !!! Dann wollte ich morgens los fahren und die ganze Kiste samt allen was ich hatte war Wech.......Auf nimmer wiedersehen.....
Hatte von der Versicherung 5000 DM für mein ganzes Zeugs bekommen.....wenn die nun meine Kiste klauen, werden sie wieder Grinsen und sich freuen.

Aber ich weiß nicht wo hin mit den Krempel !! Keller haben wir nicht.


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

du kannst ja zu hause bleiben und suchen .....|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Wünsche euch eine menge spaß, und viel fisch

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Genau!!!!!
Allen "Wrackern" ganz viel Spaß, wenig Wind und guten Fang!!!
Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen Bilder sehen...........
und nen kurzen knackigen, 2-3 seitigen Bericht natürlich auch.....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

so bin gerade Heim gekommen, habe noch ca. 30- 40 Köderfischchen gefangen, die sind recht gut, aber bis wir da unten sind sind die bestimmt Tod aber Hauptsache frisch in
6 Std. sehen wir uns


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ralf, ich fahre in einer stund los !"!!!#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 




Die Abfahrt die du meinst, ist das von der A3 auf die A5 Richtung Kassel ???? Oder Richtung Darmstadt......


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ralf....hier noch mal meine Nummer........Ups ....das ist keine PN...#q


----------



## Reisender (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Bin wech !!!!

#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## snofla (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hi leutz viel spass euch allen heute

drück euch die däumlein das es klappt met de gullen


----------



## leuchtturm (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Eine erste kurze Zusammenfassung: 

Wir sind alle totmüde, aber sehr zufrieden. 

Es war eine tolle Tour mit klasse Boardies #6und einem guten Skipper. #6

Vielen Dank an Noworkteam für die Orga. :q

Gute Nacht.


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin,

meine Meldung vor dem Frühstück:

Die Ausfahrt war wie immer,.., also *#6 ...*

Zum Aufwärmen ein Foto des "Tages-Siegers"..Willi, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch...

bis später...

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

so jetzt bin ich auch wieder fitt !! Ausgeschlafen die Fische sind filetiert, was will man mehr !!
Es war ein super Angeltag, die Boardis , alle Super nett, es war super lustig, und viele gute Fische, mit dieser Truppe jederzeit wieder, findet man selten das man sich doch relativ schnell so gut versteht !!! Auch das mitgebrachte Essen war reichlich und viel, das hätte noch für einige Stunden gereicht !!!
Ich freue mich schon auf den 28.10.2006 Leutz es war war super Goil mit Euch !!!!!!!


----------



## Reisender (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Ich war so um 24 Uhr wieder zu haus !!!

habe noch ein glas Cola getrunken und bin nach der Dusche ins Bettchen gefallen wie ein nasser Sack.

Heute um 12.30 Uhr wurde ich dann geweckt, aber auch nur weil ich unter Androhung des Lebens klar gestellt habe das ich von 12 Uhr nicht geweckt werden wollte.

Für mich als alter Fischer war der ganze Tripp ganz schön ansdrängend !! Aber was solls, ich bin wieder dabei wenn es heißt Border gehen Wrackfischen.

Gut war auch das der Skiper Englisch spricht, so war doch einiges einfacher für uns.

Auch noch mal ein ganz Großes Lob an meinen Fahrer Ralf, der die ganze Tour gefahren ist ohne zu schlafen. #h #h 

Auch einen dank an denn Planer und an den anderen Boardern !!!!

Besonders ans Zickchen....die ohne einen Ton zu sagen immer die Größten Biester aus den Wasser gezogen hat.:k #h #h 

Bilder werde ich morgen einstellen, denn meine Arme und beine tun immer noch vom vielen Fischen weh.:c


Und nun werde ich Fische Bratrn..........Lecker Fische......


----------



## snofla (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

freu mich schon auf euren bericht#h #h


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Moin,

so nun, da sich alle wieder erholt haben, müssen wir uns um einen  bericht kümmern.

ich schlage vor, wir fassen die einzelnen Impressionen in einen bericht zusammen.

sprich: Ihr schreibt eure eindrücke nieder und schick mir diese mit euren schönsten bildern als email zu. ich fasse alle einzelschicksale und bilder zusammen und schieb anschliessend den bericht ins board....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

...war ne TOP-Tour!#6 

Hat echt richtig Spaß gemacht...waren ja auch nur nette Boardies an Board!:m 

Wir waren um 21.00 in Lippstadt, haben vorher noch Fische bei meinen Eltern in Hamm abgeliefert! 

Die Fänge waren auch o.k., besser als manchmal auf der Ostsee!

Werde mir dan mal ein paar Gedanken machen, und es dir rüberschicken Jan!

Greetz


----------



## Holger (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@ StefanWitteborg

Hat Willi als blutiger Anfänger euch alle nass gemacht und den dicksten Dorsch des Tages gefangen ???? |rolleyes :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@holger: Ja das hat er...natürlich nur mit meiner Fachkundigen Anleitung....smile...rufe gleich mal durch!


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Er konnte gar nicht anders als denn größten zu fangen, denn schließlich habe ich ihn denn brummer genau auf seinen haken gelotst. Er mußte nur noch bis 10 zählen und ihn das ding in die fresse hauen.....und kurbeln wie ein irrer .!!

Aber er hat es mir auch immer gedank in dem er mir vor gemacht hat wo die wracks am boden sind, so konnte ich eine montage immer rechzeitig einholen und das an einen stück.:m :m :m :m |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Dafür fährt man zur See zum Angeln!


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin stefan,

ich hab die andere hälfte vom photo ....

und hier noch mal das prachtteil von willi, welches stefan erstmal nicht vergessen wird :m , jedenfalls nicht bis oktober...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@noworkteam: ist echt genau der Zeitpunkt! War eine geile Tour!

Ja war echt ein schöner Fisch den der Willi da gefangen hat...jetzt will er nächsten Monat auf die Ostsee...einmal im Monat Hochseeangeln!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hallo, hätte da aber jetzt noch mal eine Frage, wie sieht das eigentlich aus, braucht man beim Meeresangeln eigentlich einen Angelschein, oder geht das auch so, den der wurde ja gar nicht kontrolliert, habe das einem Freund erzählt, und der wollte sowas auch mal mitmachen, doch leider hat er keinen Angelschein, also Leutz wie sieht das aus, wer kann mir darüber was sagen !!





http://promos.hotbar.com/promos/promodll.dll?RunPromo&El=em;&SG=&RAND=26875&partner=hbtools


----------



## snofla (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

hi sputnik4711

in holland auf see brauchst du keinen angelschein,wär mir mir was neues wenns anders ist


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Mal was zum schauen !!


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Noch welche !!! Und Zickchen ist auch drauf.....|wavey: :k


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Im zweiten Foto ist mir eine vor die linse gelaufen...   und das letzte ist wo meine Jungs auf mich warten das ich nach hause komme....|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

@Sputnik4711


Einen schein brauchst du nicht !!! Aber Geld um die Reise öfters zu machen...|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


Habe deine so wie meine Fotos wech gelassen, die machen uns beide nur Dick !!! Und das sind wir ja nicht.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

ich denke ich bin infiziert Mike, habe das meinen Freunden erzählt, und ich würde schon alleine wieder so ein Boot voll bekommen, aber die haben halt keinen Schein !!!


----------



## Reisender (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ich bin infiziert Mike, habe das meinen Freunden erzählt, und ich würde schon alleine wieder so ein Boot voll bekommen, aber die haben halt keinen Schein !!!


 

Ich dacht du kannst lesen !!! Aber anschein nicht.#d #d #d #d 

Die brauchen keinen Angelschein !!! Haben ich und eine anderer doch schon geschrieben...:c :c :c :c 

ALS NOCH MAL !! DIE BRAUCHEN KEINEN ANGELSCHEIN..........|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Hat eigendlich auch einer von euch Bilder von meiner Person ??? 
Wenn ja, dann bitte auch meine Mail Adresse senden, die werde ich dann unter Grussel in meinen PC Speichern.#h #h #h  Ich bin um jedes Foto dankbar welches ihr habt, denn ich habe so gut wie nichts an Bildern von mir.#h #h #h


----------



## noworkteam (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin sicher ich hab da welche, die werd ich auch noch reinstellen,..,du bist auf dem einen recht gut getroffen,.. wie es sich für ein boardferkel gehört, dein hemd sieht aus, als ob du dir beim letzten sparkassen-besuch den weg nach draussen frei geschossen hast...

denke ich mache die photo´s heute nachmittag fertig.....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin sicher ich hab da welche, die werd ich auch noch reinstellen,..,du bist auf dem einen recht gut getroffen,.. wie es sich für ein boardferkel gehört, dein hemd sind aus, als ob du dir beim letzten sparkassen-besuch den weg nach draussen frei geschossen hast...
> 
> denke ich mache die photo´s heute nachmittag fertig.....
> 
> ...



Dann las mal sehen !!! Bitte auch auf meine Mail senden ..........:m 

Ja ich sehe immer aus als wenn ich von einen Schlachtfest komme, aber so sehen die anderen zumindest, dass ich Kämpfe...|supergri |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

moin,

hab mal auf die Schnelle die Bilder hochgeladen...guckst du hier

PS. wenn jemand welche möchte mailen, die im web sind nicht in optimaler Qualität...aber nicht die Seiten benutzen, wo die Photos liegen, das kann nicht funzen, weil  nur mal zwischen Tür und Angel zusammengeschustert.....


gruss

Noworkteam


PS. der sich jetzt erst mal auf die 2 Tages-Tour Wrackangeln freut, schliesslich dauert es ja noch ein wenig bis zur "Big Marlin Tour"...


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

Näääähhhhhtte Bilderchen !!!

Und gut getroffen bin ich auch .......und zum Hemd sage ich nur........Das Blut muß Spritzen wenn man/n sich den Haken 6 mal ins eigene Fleisch haut.:q :q :q 

Aber mal im ernst........wir hatten doch spaß !!!! Aber der eine oder andere muß noch den Dorschruf lernen.#6 #6 



Dorsch....


----------



## noworkteam (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*

klar hatten wir spass,..,und werden es auch wieder haben...#6 

sollen wir noch einen bericht schreiben ??? oder lassen wir es sein ???#c 

PS. wenn das ja so weitergeht haben wir den dicksten thread in diesem bereich vom board...sachen gibt´s ...
|supergri |supergri 

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## snofla (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umfrage: Wracktour Vollcharter für Boardies*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> klar hatten wir spass,..,und werden es auch wieder haben...#6
> 
> sollen wir noch einen bericht schreiben ??? oder lassen wir es sein ???#c
> 
> ...




@nowork


bericht ist pflicht


----------

